# Open a tin!



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

This thread was inspired by a contest that ran from Jan. 20th to Feb. 20th 2018 and can be seen here - http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/267834-pipe-contest-open-tin.html

Good times were had by all and when the contest came to an end interest was shown in keeping the party rolling. For this new thread the rules will be relaxed in hopes of encouraging maximum participation. The general idea here is simply to open a "tin" of pipe tobacco, smoke at least one bowl, and share your thoughts on the blend and/or it's description along with some photos if you can.

The "tin" does not need to be a tin. Pouches, boxes, jars, bags, tubs, single bowl samples gifted from a friend, etc. are all welcome. If you're opening it up and smoking it, we want to know about it.

Please share your "tin" openings with the group whether it's a blend that is new to you or one that you have smoked before. First impressions are great but we also want to hear about blends that you're coming back to after smoking them in the past.

Please provide your thoughts on the blend after smoking at least one bowl but do not feel obligated to provide an in-depth review. A few words will suffice, lengthy detailed reviews are fantastic, and anything in-between is fine. I don't want folks to feel intimidated by a requirement to provide an official review so please feel free to share as much or as little as you like about the experience.

*Don't forget the pictures!* Everybody loves to see photos so please post at least one if you can. The tin, the tobacco, the pipe you're smoking it in, and more are all fair game. This is not a requirement because we still want to hear about your tin openings even if you don't have the time or means to include a photo, however, photos are fun and strongly encouraged.

Tanks to those that encouraged the creation of this thread and thanks in advance to those that participate in the future. It has been said that we're living in the golden age of pipe tobacco with over 2000 blends currently available on the market. Let's make the most of the situation by exploring the vast array of blends available and sharing it all here with our fellow pipe puffers.

Puff on!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Congratulations @NightFish for launching this thread. I have a feeling it will enjoy a long life and enthusiastic participation.

Today, I opened my first tin of Dunhill Elizabethan Mixture. It's hard to believe I've never tried this well-known blend before and hard to accept that it may become extinct when Dunhill soon closes its doors.

DEM is a paradigmatic VaPer. The tin note is mild and limited to the faint odor of dried prunes. The tobacco is a few shades of brown ribbon that comes out of the tin at the perfect moisture, packs easily and requires few relights. You could almost get away without tamping it.

The smoke is very modestly mouth-coating and creamy but the flavor, to my palate, is surprisingly mild, one-dimensional and bland. Smoked in my Dunhill Cumberland bent bulldog, DEM starts out with a bit of sweetness, a bit of sour cherry, and a whiff of hay in the ambient smoke-but not much else. As you smoke down the bowl, DEM does open up a bit, revealing something sweeter and richer, like caramel and milk chocolate. But it never gets distinct or truly flavorful. DEM is unobtrusive and pleasant enough to smoke all day but it's a background smoke, not one to focus on or savor. However, this was just my first impression and, given its excellent reputation and absence of serious flaws, I think it deserves further consideration and perhaps a future review.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

This seems like the perfect thread to post my first pipe experience in. This evening I opened the tin of Quiet Nights sent to me by @Hickorynut. I noticed it had a similar aroma to the Nightcap. A kind of smokey, woodsy note. Not at all displeasing.
I took a few pinches out and, crumbled it onto a paper towel for around 20 minutes before attempting my first pack. I thought I did alright lol. Out into the carport I go to begin my adventure.
I initially had trouble keeping it lit but, near halfway I found the balance of how tightly the bowl should be packed and, a close enough rhythm. Good enough to smoke it anyways. 
As far as the flavors go, at first I was only getting the smokey, woodsy notes that I could smell from the tobacco itself. As the bowl progressed I picked up strong floral notes and, fruits. I can't tell you which fruits but, it wasn't citrusy. All in all, it was a pleasant experience and, I'll definitely be giving it an honest go. I believe I could have let the tobacco dry a tad longer and, I'm positive my techniques need improvement. None of us learned to run the day we took our first steps. Gratuitous smoking the pipe selfie. (I'm not good at those) included.





































Sent from the PUFF smoking lounge eating half a sandwich I found in Dino's truck.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

poppajon75 said:


> As far as the flavors go, at first I was only getting the smokey, woodsy notes that I could smell from the tobacco itself. As the bowl progressed I picked up strong floral notes and, fruits. I can't yell you which fruits but, it wasn't citrusy. All in all, it was a pleasant experience and, I'll definitely be giving it an honest go..


This is what happens when a sophisticated palate meets a top drawer tobacco! @poppajon75, you started out on second base and _did_ hit a double!:vs_cool:


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Nightfish created a water cooler on the pipe side. And we already have two great starts toward an informative and enjoyable thread. 

I'll be interested to see the aro impressions as I have not found them to be my favorites in any class, and believe I am missing something or some method to enjoy them more.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Piper said:


> This is what happens when a sophisticated palate meets a top drawer tobacco! @poppajon75, you started out on second base and _did_ hit a double!:vs_cool:


You are too kind. I'm sure there's a lot I'm missing in it but like cigars I'd imagine that so many of the nuances are dependant on the temp of the tobacco. There was a point that I just quit trying to find the flavors and, concentrated on the balance between keeping it lit and, not sipping too fast. If it weren't for the advice I've read on the threads here, it would have disastrous I'd bet.

Sent from the PUFF smoking lounge eating half a sandwich I found in Dino's truck.


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Piper said:


> ...The smoke is very modestly mouth-coating and creamy but the flavor, to my palate, is surprisingly mild, one-dimensional and bland .... it never gets distinct or truly flavorful. DEM is unobtrusive and pleasant enough to smoke all day but it's a background smoke, not one to focus on or savor....


You make it sound a lot better than @UBC03 does. I believe his interpretation of the flavor was "old lady perfume" or something along those lines.

I actually like Elizabethan for it's easy going and easy to smoke properties but have found several popular VaPers to be somewhat bland when young/fresh. I have a few put away in jars that others rave about and I just don't seem to get much of anything from. I plan to revisit them in a year or 3 and hope for improvement. That's one thing I like about latakia. It doesn't require an exercise in patience before it gets good and the flavor is one that just can't be missed.

Thanks for kicking off the thread with a great first tin opening!


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Nice work, @poppajon75.
Going with an English/Balkan blend like Quiet Nights for your first bowl is a risky move. I think most people start off with much more basic OTC blends or aromatics because they're easy to keep lit (OTCs) and have easy to understand flavors (aromatics). I'd say that if you found it to be a pleasant experience then your chances are good for enjoying the pipe hobby into the future.

My very first bowl of pipe tobacco was Plum Pudding and I did not enjoy it whatsoever, which is interesting because now I love it and smoke it almost daily. I'm curious to see what you'll think about Blood Red Moon. It's the one that got me excited about pipe tobacco in the beginning.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

NightFish said:


> Nice work, @poppajon75.
> Going with an English/Balkan blend like Quiet Nights for your first bowl is a risky move. I think most people start off with much more basic OTC blends or aromatics because they're easy to keep lit (OTCs) and have easy to understand flavors (aromatics). I'd say that if you found it to be a pleasant experience then your chances are good for enjoying the pipe hobby into the future.
> 
> My very first bowl of pipe tobacco was Plum Pudding and I did not enjoy it whatsoever, which is interesting because now I love it and smoke it almost daily. I'm curious to see what you'll think about Blood Red Moon. It's the one that got me excited about pipe tobacco in the beginning.


I intend on picking up a few of the OTC tobaccos to hone my skills as well. It really was a challenge to keep it lit. I wasn't discouraged though. I know like anything else, with time it'll happen.

Sent from the PUFF smoking lounge eating half a sandwich I found in Dino's truck.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

poppajon75 said:


> I intend on picking up a few of the OTC tobaccos to hone my skills as well. It really was a challenge to keep it lit. I wasn't discouraged though. I know like anything else, with time it'll happen.
> 
> Sent from the PUFF smoking lounge eating half a sandwich I found in Dino's truck.


Ya know....I didn't consider that when I chose QNights....Jon and I share similar likes on the cigar side which was the criteria in selection. On the flip side...if I would have started with an aro like Ashton Guilty Pleasure I'd a quit day one....

Sent from the bottom of Gary's shoe....wait, guys how did I get here?...aw C'mon......


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hickorynut said:


> Ya know....I didn't consider that when I chose QNights....Jon and I share similar likes on the cigar side which was the criteria in selection. On the flip side...if I would have started with an aro like Ashton Guilty Pleasure I'd a quit day one....
> 
> Sent from the bottom of Gary's shoe....wait, guys how did I get here?...aw C'mon......


No worries here. I'm looking forward to the Blood Red Moon this evening. Even if it misses me now, I'm sure in time it'll come back with a vengeance.

Sent from the PUFF smoking lounge eating half a sandwich I found in Dino's truck.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Since I had to jar up the Bozwell Northwoods I might as well have a bowl.....right?

Tin Note - Earthy, Heady, Smoky Goodness. This is a more refined fragrance than Dunhill Nightcap, and much deeper and sweeter than La Gloria Cubana or John Cotton's 1&2. This reminds me of Frog on the Log goodness but takes it to a higher level.
First Light - Needs some drying time, but not a lot. Packs easily and has a heartiness to it. Once lit, a creamy smoky and sweet full flavor. It is hard to keep a slow cadence as I want more!
Mid Bowl - Lots going on (for me) complex sweetness but almost like an oriental dancing around the edge? No orientals in this tho...... sweet, dark fruit?, vanilla?really?, 
Last Third - Consistent flavor and velvety decadence (maybe I don't want to put this away in a jar) that should increase with age.

This could easily replace my want for Dunhill Nightcap or maybe even Frog Morton. But I think this is the type of blend I want to reserve for somewhat special smokes where focus and relaxation are key, because is embodies the best of both the aforementioned blends and delivers in spades (even in my cheap polish pearwood pipe!).

Time for me to find a big bowled ole Danish sitter and purchase a few pounds of this one.........


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Great write up, Hicky, and I'm glad you like it.
My experience with Northwoods is identical to yours. To me it's that creamy sweetness that makes it so similar to Frog Morton. It's not the cheapest bulk blend around but it certainly is a good one.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Finally life has cooperated enough to allow me to open the Blood Red Moon by Cult courtesy of @Hickorynut. When first opened it had a very strong fruity aroma. I spread some out to let dry for 25 minutes. It filled the entire room with a pleasant fruity, floral note.
I packed the trusty MM cob by loosely dropping the tobacco in, tamp, repeat. It lit much easier than anticipated. It did go out once so, I tamped and got a better light. Still a trick for me but in due time.
I did pick up some slight ghosting from the Quiet Nights which gave the impression of Djarum clove cigarettes. I did my best to separate the two completely different blends and, what I could pick out was very floral. Like cherry blossoms. It's very good, to the point that I would dedicate a pipe specifically to this blend. It's nowhere near as strong as it smells in the tin. Retro was mild. As far as tobacco go, it may very well be the sweetest flavors I've picked up to date. The notes it leaves lingering are fantastic. I may be able to get away with one of these occasionally indoors. With such a difference between the two blends, I really need to give it another go in a fresh bowl with out any residual coloration from a much stronger blend previously. Very good though and, I'd buy more knowing what I know thus far. Thanks Hick!





































Sent from the PUFF smoking lounge eating half a sandwich I found in Dino's truck.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

poppajon75 said:


> Finally life has cooperated enough to allow me to open the Blood Red Moon by Cult courtesy of @Hickorynut. When first opened it had a very strong fruity aroma. I spread some out to let dry for 25 minutes. It filled the entire room with a pleasant fruity, floral note.
> I packed the trusty MM cob by loosely dropping the tobacco in, tamp, repeat. It lit much easier than anticipated. It did go out once so, I tamped and got a better light. Still a trick for me but in due time.
> I did pick up some slight ghosting from the Quiet Nights which gave the impression of Djarum clove cigarettes. I did my best to separate the two completely different blends and, what I could pick out was very floral. Like cherry blossoms. It's very good, to the point that I would dedicate a pipe specifically to this blend. It's nowhere near as strong as it smells in the tin. Retro was mild. As far as tobacco go, it may very well be the sweetest flavors I've picked up to date. The notes it leaves lingering are fantastic. I may be able to get away with one of these occasionally indoors. With such a difference between the two blends, I really need to give it another go in a fresh bowl with out any residual coloration from a much stronger blend previously. Very good though and, I'd buy more knowing what I know thus far. Thanks Hick!
> 
> ...


You are picking up the nuances fast! MM Great Dane is also a good cherry aro in my opinion. Its one you can keep in you truck


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hickorynut said:


> You are picking up the nuances fast! MM Great Dane is also a good cherry aro in my opinion. Its one you can keep in you truck


They're both great blends that I'd put at opposite ends of the spectrum as far as boldness and aggressiveness. I was expecting the BRM to be much stronger from the initial aroma but, it really surprised me how mild and smooth I found it to be. With more experience, I'm sure I'll find much more in it as well.
Even though cobs don't ghost as bad as others from what I understand, I think I'll have to pick up a few more to have for different blends and aros. I'm a happy piper so far.

Sent from the PUFF smoking lounge eating half a sandwich I found in Dino's truck.


----------



## churchpunk (Sep 1, 2017)

While in Nashville I bought a couple ounces of a few different house blends from Smokers Abbey. Today I'm breaking into the Tennessee Whiskey. Very good smoke! Honey on the draw and strong whiskey noted on the retrohale! Loving it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deathmetal (Jul 21, 2015)

NightFish said:


> I actually like Elizabethan for it's easy going and easy to smoke properties but have found several popular VaPers to be somewhat bland when young/fresh.


I enjoy _Elizabethan Mixture_ quite a bit, but as is often the case with Virginia blends, I mix it with some Burley to broaden the flavor and reduce sweetness. It is a sweet tobacco but the flavor gets more textured as the bowl goes on, for me.


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

deathmetal said:


> I enjoy _Elizabethan Mixture_ quite a bit, but as is often the case with Virginia blends, I mix it with some Burley to broaden the flavor and reduce sweetness. It is a sweet tobacco but the flavor gets more textured as the bowl goes on, for me.


Thanks for the interesting tip. I've only recently gained an appreciation for burley but love to experiment with pipe tobacco so I will try mixing a bit into some virginia blends to see what happens.

Lately I've been in the mood for some sweetness in my early morning smoke and have been adding a pinch of Lane BCA to latakia blends with good results.


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Broke into my first tin of Solani 660 Silver Flake today.
It came in 4 flakes 2-3 inches wide and almost 2 feet long all folded up in a non-vacuum sealed tin. Tin note was sweet raisin. Flavor was a lot more spicy than I expected with a bright sweetness and some tangy citrus in the background. I did like it but I think that I prefer my Virginias without the spicy Kentucky. I split the 100 grams into two small jars, put one away to age, and will be looking forward to seeing how it develops after a few years. I'm hoping that the Kentucky will mellow out a bit and the sweet Virginia flavor will intensify.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

NightFish said:


> Broke into my first tin of Solani 660 Silver Flake today.
> It came in 4 flakes 2-3 inches wide and almost 2 feet long all folded up in a non-vacuum sealed tin. Tin note was sweet raisin. Flavor was a lot more spicy than I expected with a bright sweetness and some tangy citrus in the background. I did like it but I think that I prefer my Virginias without the spicy Kentucky. I split the 100 grams into two small jars, put one away to age, and will be looking forward to seeing how it develops after a few years. I'm hoping that the Kentucky will mellow out a bit and the sweet Virginia flavor will intensify.


Nice review. I know Solani is highly regarded but it has only recently popped up on my radar. I'm interested in the Aged Burley Flake but I think I'll add 660 Silver Flake to my next order too.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Well @Piper you'll need to let me know when you find the Solani Aged Burley Flake in stock anywhere. It seems to be unintanium for me. As a matter of fact, if you see it available, please snag a tin for me and I'll gladly pay you Tuesday for an aged burley today. Hell, grab two for me so I have one to stash away


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Sign up for email notifications on every retail site and check your email first thing every morning if you hope to have any chance of getting your hands on Solani ABF. It pops up occasionally but sells out quick.

Wessex Burley Slice is a similar one that you should start looking for now if you want to try it someday in the far off distant future.


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

I recently bought 2 ounces of Sutliff Vanilla Custard to try because it's ranked high on the list best selling bulk blends at P&C and was given a 4 star rating by @JimInks on tobacco reviews. I don't smoke a lot of aromatics but do enjoy puffing on Blood Red Moon for a frequent change of pace and am always looking for another quality aro to add to my arsenal.

The "tin" note of this one is amazing, really super buttery vanilla. Initially I wasn't all that impressed with my first bowl because the tin note didn't come through in the flavor as much as I hoped. I only made it through about a third of the bowl before I got distracted and had to set it down. When I came back to it a few hours later it became an entirely different beast. I was completely entranced with the depth of flavor as each and every puff literally felt like a heaping spoonful of a particularly rich crème brulee. I've smoke it twice since then and wasn't able to replicate the outstanding experience of the second half of my first bowl but have enjoyed it each time.

This might sound crazy for an aromatic but I feel like this one might require focus to really bring out all that it has to offer. My 2nd and 3rd bowls were smoked while driving or hiking and didn't quite achieve the crème brulee bliss that I was hoping for. It's a somewhat goopy aromatic so I think a guy needs to be aware of that and smoke it slowly to avoid it going steamy and dull.

I'll need to spend more time with it before determining if will join Blood Red Moon as semi regular aro for me, but so far it's looking good and absolutely blows other vanilla blends that I've tried (1Q, Mac Baren Vanilla Cream) out of the water.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Excellent review @NightFish but I think I have to take what you say with a grain of salt. If I smoked my pipe in the beautiful places you visit around your house, I'd probably think a shredded maple leaf was ambrosia! :wink2:


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Tabac Manil Le Petit Robin - A Reconsideration

After watching a favorable review of it on SP a while back, I decided to stock up on some Le Petit Robin by Tabac Manil. When it arrived, I tried smoking it every which way and couldn't seem to wrap my head around it. It smoked too hot, burnt my tongue and tasted like ash, if it tasted like anything at all.

But LPR had such positive reviews from people I respect, like @Hickorynut and @OneStrangeOne, that I knew I'd give it another try. Am I glad I did! Le Petit Robin is a fantastic blend.

Apparently, LPR is mostly Semois burley from Belgium mixed with some mystery tobacco. It looks and feels almost like candy floss and smells like compost but woah! is it delicious. I attribute my conversion to educating my palate by sampling straight burley from my component sampler, and to packing it better. Because LPR burns quickly, I had been advised to pack it more tightly than usual. I think I went overboard. This time I packed it normally, and sipped it more slowly. I didn't worry about letting it go out.

The plentiful smoke has a light, clean taste, unique but reminiscent of semi-sweet chocolate, hay (whatever that tastes like) and something mellower, like marmite or malt. To my palate, it's a little different from other burleys but equally rich and full-bodied. There is also some sweetness, presumably from the mystery component but maybe from the Semois. LPR still requires a firm hand to keep under control but now I believe it's worth the effort of doing so.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

C&D Tuggle Hall

Not really a tin as I purchased this in bulk from P&C on the hope it might be a stand in for Dunhill MM965...

Bag Note- Relays the quintessential English smell. Tart, leather, smoky, tangy.

Room Note- It's a dead ringer for MM965.

Smoke - a bit wet on the get go, much more so than any Dunhill I have had. Took about 15 minutes to dry down, packed like the Dunhill and lit easily.

The flavors are reminiscent of the 965, maybe a little sweeter. And I think the retro is even better.

Smokes to ash,but I probably won't get to the bottom of the bowl. I almost never do anyway.

I'm going to enjoy trying this in a couple different pipes, but if it keeps up like I think this blend will be a good stand in when prices start getting stupid on Dunhill blends....









Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Great review @Hickorynut. I rarely smoke 965 but, based on your enticing description of Tuggle Hall, I might spend a little more time with it. In which case, it's good to know there's a more than adequate replacement.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Piper said:


> Great review @Hickorynut. I rarely smoke 965 but, based on your enticing description of Tuggle Hall, I might spend a little more time with it. In which case, it's good to know there's a more than adequate replacement.


Thanks Piper....I had a thought on the LPR you reviewed that I couldn't quite put to words, but, it reminds me of D&R Three Sails (which is a VA) but is the same corn silk consitency and burns mighty hot.

I think you nailed it with letting it go out. Just a whiff of ember on the Three Sails produced a sweet light confectionary smoke (at least for me)....YMMV!:vs_cool:


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

I cracked open a can of GLP Temple Bar today as part of my ongoing search for variety in my latakia heavy rotation. It’s a Virginia and Oriental blend with just a very faint dusting of perique. One of the reasons I bought Temple Bar is because it’s a whole leaf plug. When time allows for it, prepping a bowl from a plug for me is a treat that adds another element of pleasure to those nice slow leisurely smokes that I cherish and look forward to.

The tin note was really outstanding. I stood there huffing on for a while. It was an exceptionally delicious fermented sweetness very similar to a port wine, with its rich dark stewed cherry and plum scents but also with a tangy element that reminded me of a tart apple cider. I cut some thin flakes off the plug, lightly rubbed them out, and smoked it in my OMS Dublin.

I found the smoke to be dominated by a dry woody flavor that was accompanied by the fermented sweets and sours from the tin note but far less deep and rich. This blend is not an overly sweet flavor bomb at all and actually surprised me with more delicate lighter high notes than bold darker lows. I enjoyed my first bowl but will definitely be trying it with other preparations and in other pipes to see if I can get the tin note to come through a little more in the flavor. I’d call it a decent first impression with room for improvement. Not an instant show stopper for me but there is definitely strong potential in that little cube. It’s a fresh tin so maybe the Virginias just need to get some age on them to reach their richer fuller potential. This pipe has a really conical bowl that can make some blends act strange so I feel like I really need to see what it does in a more normally shaped chamber before I can start getting a real grasp on what it's all about.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

NightFish said:


> I cracked open a can of GLP Temple Bar today as part of my ongoing search for variety in my latakia heavy rotation. It's a Virginia and Oriental blend with just a very faint dusting of perique. One of the reasons I bought Temple Bar is because it's a whole leaf plug. When time allows for it, prepping a bowl from a plug for me is a treat that adds another element of pleasure to those nice slow leisurely smokes that I cherish and look forward to.
> 
> The tin note was really outstanding. I stood there huffing on for a while. It was an exceptionally delicious fermented sweetness very similar to a port wine, with its rich dark stewed cherry and plum scents but also with a tangy element that reminded me of a tart apple cider. I cut some thin flakes off the plug, lightly rubbed them out, and smoked it in my OMS Dublin.
> 
> I found the smoke to be dominated by a dry woody flavor that was accompanied by the fermented sweets and sours from the tin note but far less deep and rich. This blend is not an overly sweet flavor bomb at all and actually surprised me with more delicate lighter high notes than bold darker lows. I enjoyed my first bowl but will definitely be trying it with other preparations and in other pipes to see if I can get the tin note to come through a little more in the flavor. I'd call it a decent first impression with room for improvement. Not an instant show stopper for me but there is definitely strong potential in that little cube. It's a fresh tin so maybe the Virginias just need to get some age on them to reach their richer fuller potential. This pipe has a really conical bowl that can make some blends act strange so I feel like I really need to see what it does in a more normally shaped chamber before I can start getting a real grasp on what it's all about.


Between the olfactory and visual....I see where you would think that...that sure looks like ya could eat it!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Great review @NightFish. It will be interesting to hear how your view of Temple Bar evolves.


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Opening my 2nd tin of Solani Aged Burley Flake. This is the only burley blend making a home in my regular rotation. The flavor isn't very strong to me but is very easy going and represents everything I've always wanted to find in a good dessert cigar with flavors reminiscent of things like malty coco, coffee, and molasses. These flavors are subtle but noticeably more robust than in other burleys that I've tried. One thing I really like about it is how it automatically burns consistently slow and cool with hardly ever a need to relight. I'd say that it's a no frills tobacco but only because rather than being loud and exciting or complex and intriguing it's more of a simple commotion free blend that's great to smoke when you're in the mood to relax with a modest and straightforward natural tobacco that delivers consistent soft subtly sweet flavor without any effort or thought required.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

I have Solani Aged Burley Flake on my Smokingpipes notification list. (Plenty of other baccy to keep me occupied in the meantime.) Your review, @NightFish, with its emphasis on the easygoingness, simplicity and mild flavors of the blend, is good to keep in mind. It would be a bitter disappointment if you were expecting Tambalaka and got something unfussy and pleasant instead!


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

I smoked the last few crumbles from my last tin of Mississippi River Special Reserve a week or so ago so I didn't have any around when I found myself craving it tonight. Fortunately, I had a tin of the regular release in my cellar ready and waiting for the opportunity to fill the void. This blend is among my favorites and is somewhat unique in that it contains Latakia but is not a big powerhouse of smoky flavor. I don't know what category it falls into but I would not call it an English or a Balkan. To me it's a little sweet, a little smoky, a little salty and savory, a little tart and tangy, a little musty and woody, and even a little spicy. The best description I can give is that it tastes like a nice well balanced barbecue sauce. It's loaded with flavor and in my opinion is definitely a must try tobacco blend for anyone that isn't repulsed by Latakia and hasn't tried it already.

Has anybody else been doing any tin/pouch/jar/bag/etc. opening lately? Don't forget to tell us about it if you do!


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm almost halfway through my 3rd bowl of Lane Dark Red and really enjoying it. I'm continually amazed by how much I like cherry pipe tobacco when just the thought of a cherry infused cigar makes me want to puke. This does not achieve the same level of greatness as Blood Red Moon for me but suits my taste way better than the other Lane aromatics that I've tried. To be honest, I'm not a fan of 1Q, BCA, or RLP-6, so the appreciation I'm having for Dark Red is a pleasant surprise. So far I've found that the goodness only lasts for about half the bowl. Beyond that the nice sweet cherry flavor disappears and is replaced by noting but hot air with maybe a little of an ashy aftertaste. However, I'm fine with that. It's a cheap bulk blend and I'm happy to let some go after thoroughly enjoying a good 20 min or so of cherry smoking bliss. It should be noted that the cherry flavor is a dark one, not a bright obnoxious one like cherry Kool-Aid but a much more rich and deep one that strums eloquently on the low notes. It reminds me a lot of the fancy high end cherries that I put in my manhattans. Also, the room note is a definite panty dropper. There's just no way that anybody can not like the smell of this stuff.

I'm starting feel a little bit like a weirdo lone ranger now with the last 4 "tin" openings in a row on this thread. Oh well, when it rains it pours I guess....


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

NightFish said:


> I'm starting feel a little bit like a weirdo lone ranger now with the last 4 "tin" openings in a row on this thread. Oh well, when it rains it pours I guess....


 @NightFish, your reviews are poetic: "It should be noted that the cherry flavor is a dark one, not a bright obnoxious one like cherry Kool-Aid but a much more rich and deep one that strums eloquently on the low notes."

Don't slow down just because the rest of us have not been pulling our weight. :vs_cool:


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

NightFish said:


> I'm almost halfway through my 3rd bowl of Lane Dark Red and really enjoying it. I'm continually amazed by how much I like cherry pipe tobacco when just the thought of a cherry infused cigar makes me want to puke. This does not achieve the same level of greatness as Blood Red Moon for me but suits my taste way better than the other Lane aromatics that I've tried. To be honest, I'm not a fan of 1Q, BCA, or RLP-6, so the appreciation I'm having for Dark Red is a pleasant surprise. So far I've found that the goodness only lasts for about half the bowl. Beyond that the nice sweet cherry flavor disappears and is replaced by noting but hot air with maybe a little of an ashy aftertaste. However, I'm fine with that. It's a cheap bulk blend and I'm happy to let some go after thoroughly enjoying a good 20 min or so of cherry smoking bliss. It should be noted that the cherry flavor is a dark one, not a bright obnoxious one like cherry Kool-Aid but a much more rich and deep one that strums eloquently on the low notes. It reminds me a lot of the fancy high end cherries that I put in my manhattans. Also, the room note is a definite panty dropper. There's just no way that anybody can not like the smell of this stuff.
> 
> I'm starting feel a little bit like a weirdo lone ranger now with the last 4 "tin" openings in a row on this thread. Oh well, when it rains it pours I guess....


I have a couple oz of the Lane Dark Red and much prefer it to the C&D Black Cherry... :smile2: I haven't had a bowl of it in a few months, might have to revisit it now.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

I'll get to some tin opens, but I am still trying to get through my open ones. I am finding my actual tins are drying out too fast for me to get through them. Also, I purchased some bail lid jars that are not holding the moisture in as well as a regular sealed ball jar....

That is all, Carry on..........


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Our intrepid OP has been doing more than his share of the work on this thread. So even though this tin of GLP Union Square, dated January 2018, is only two or three months old, I thought I'd crack it open and contribute my two cents. 

Union Square is a blend of several different virginias without toppings or sweeteners. The presentation is a lovely deck of flakes presented on their side. The flakes are broken and very pliable but smokeable right away, with only occasional relights and no tongue bite. Instead of folding and stuffing as I usually do, I lightly rubbed-out the flakes, let the tobacco dry for only about 15 minutes, then packed it into a Castello vergin sea rock shape 55, hoping the pipe's broad, rounded bowl and thick, rusticated sides would agree with the virginias. A half cup of room temperature black coffee with a bit of sugar left over from breakfast accompanied the smoke. 

The tin note is hay, plum and something a bit tangy but nothing strong or dominant. The taste, to my unrefined palate, is of pure, clean, light tobacco. There are hints of honey, butterscotch pudding, white chocolate, grape jelly, even something sour like a lick of leather—but perfectly balanced and gentle. Union Square puts me in mind of a perfect summer day. This very young tobacco is delightful now but will no doubt deepen with age.

As an aside, I've noticed that I've really enjoyed every blend I've reviewed on this thread. I think it's because, when you pay attention to the mechanics, and to the flavors and aromas, of a quality tobacco, it repays your effort by revealing everything the blender packed into it.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

M


Piper said:


> Our intrepid OP has been doing more than his share of the work on this thread. So even though this tin of GLP Union Square, dated January 2018, is only two or three months old, I thought I'd crack it open and contribute my two cents.
> 
> Union Square is a blend of several different virginias without toppings or sweeteners. The presentation is a lovely deck of flakes presented on their side. The flakes are broken and very pliable but smokeable right away, with only occasional relights and no tongue bite. Instead of folding and stuffing as I usually do, I lightly rubbed-out the flakes, let the tobacco dry for only about 15 minutes, then packed it into a Castello vergin sea rock shape 55, hoping the pipe's broad, rounded bowl and thick, rusticated sides would agree with the virginias. A half cup of room temperature black coffee with a bit of sugar left over from breakfast accompanied the smoke.
> 
> ...


Nice write up! I agree that this is one that will repay a bit of patience in a big way. My notes aren't as through as yours, I simply wrote 'buy more'


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Great write-up @Piper. Union Square has been on my radar for a while and I'll now be sure to include a tin in my next order. Thanks for sharing your thoughts on it with us.


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Hickorynut said:


> I'll get to some tin opens, but I am still trying to get through my open ones.





Piper said:


> Don't slow down just because the rest of us have not been pulling our weight.


No worries guys. Pipe smoking should never feel like work, which is just one of the reasons that it's important for us all to enjoy at own pace. I don't want my recent tin opening bender or comments to distract from that core principle by making folks feel like they need to keep up. My comments were more about me wondering if you all had forgotten about this thread and were opening tins without letting the rest of us know, which would be absolutely unacceptable.:wink2:


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Too cold to smoke a cigar outside this evening so I thought I'd crack a tin of Dunhill Royal Yacht and take it for a sail in my Stanwell Design Choice freehand Dublin. I'm glad this old pipe has a small bowl because this blend drove me into a squall and left me dizzy and stunned on a reef! I've never experienced a nicotine hit like this. If anyone is a Royal Yacht or nicotine fan, PM me and I'll happily send you this fresh can minus one (and only one!) bowl.

I'm almost too dazed to review this but briefly here goes: dark brown fine ribbon cut compressed in the tin, moist but smokeable, smelling of stone fruit and something else, easy light, cigarette room note, starts bitter, softens into a fairly flat but not entirely bland smoke, sweet but not cloying, no tongue bite, not a lot of development (but who can tell when you're stoned), eminently smokeable if your everyday smoke is Tambolaka. For me this is not just not an all day; it's not even a one day smoke! A never-to-be-repeated experience!!!

Confirmed: I'm a light-weight.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Piper said:


> Too cold to smoke a cigar outside this evening so I thought I'd crack a tin of Dunhill Royal Yacht and take it for a sail in my Stanwell Design Choice freehand Dublin. I'm glad this old pipe has a small bowl because this blend drove me into a squall and left me dizzy and stunned on a reef! I've never experienced a nicotine hit like this. If anyone is a Royal Yacht or nicotine fan, PM me and I'll happily send you this fresh can minus one (and only one!) bowl.
> 
> I'm almost too dazed to review this but briefly here goes: dark brown fine ribbon cut compressed in the tin, moist but smokeable, smelling of stone fruit and something else, easy light, cigarette room note, starts bitter, softens into a fairly flat but not entirely bland smoke, sweet but not cloying, no tongue bite, not a lot of development (but who can tell when you're stoned), eminently smokeable if your everyday smoke is Tambolaka. For me this is not just not an all day; it's not even a one day smoke! A never-to-be-repeated experience!!!
> 
> Confirmed: I'm a light-weight.


My favorite blend.. I've warned yunz guys about it's nic kick.. But it has a great taste also..

sent from Joe's other recliner.. everything has come full circle..


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Piper said:


> Too cold to smoke a cigar outside this evening so I thought I'd crack a tin of Dunhill Royal Yacht and take it for a sail in my Stanwell Design Choice freehand Dublin. I'm glad this old pipe has a small bowl because this blend drove me into a squall and left me dizzy and stunned on a reef! I've never experienced a nicotine hit like this. If anyone is a Royal Yacht or nicotine fan, PM me and I'll happily send you this fresh can minus one (and only one!) bowl.
> 
> I'm almost too dazed to review this but briefly here goes: dark brown fine ribbon cut compressed in the tin, moist but smokeable, smelling of stone fruit and something else, easy light, cigarette room note, starts bitter, softens into a fairly flat but not entirely bland smoke, sweet but not cloying, no tongue bite, not a lot of development (but who can tell when you're stoned), eminently smokeable if your everyday smoke is Tambolaka. For me this is not just not an all day; it's not even a one day smoke! A never-to-be-repeated experience!!!
> 
> Confirmed: I'm a light-weight.


So, I'm guessing I can cross you of the list for a Tambolaka sample? Another great write up, I got to smoke a couple of bowls from a 12 year old tin a while back, the fruit flavor (Plum?) gets even more pronounced.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Oooo! Nice review, I have an obligatory tin in the cellar....looks like something to look forward to!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

OneStrangeOne said:


> So, I'm guessing I can cross you of the list for a Tambolaka sample? Another great write up, I got to smoke a couple of bowls from a 12 year old tin a while back, the fruit flavor (Plum?) gets even more pronounced.


LOL There was plum flavor in there?:surprise:

Ah... no, I don't think you should put me on the Tambolaka list until I increase my life insurance.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Newminster #403, Vabur 
MM Washington, 
Stuffed about 4 coins in and lit her up, the Va's provide a light sweetness, more of a honey note than molasses, it's subtle and stays mostly in the background. I think the star of this will be the Kentucky Burly which is more spicy than nutty. Seems fairly mild and inoffensive. I can tell this wants to bite, this plus my poor fold & stuff technique = lots of relights.
The next few bowls I will rub out, I think more flavors will reveal themselves. I'll try to remember to do a follow up.


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Hahaha, @Piper. I feel bad for laughing but sometimes other people's suffering is hilarious. You know, like when you see someone walk into a wall while staring at their phone or a kid hit a tennis ball into his dad's crotch.

Some love it while others refer to it as Royal Yuck. Glad to see that you've made a complete recovery.


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Newminster #403, Vabur
> MM Washington,
> Stuffed about 4 coins in and lit her up, the Va's provide a light sweetness, more of a honey note than molasses, it's subtle and stays mostly in the background. I think the star of this will be the Kentucky Burly which is more spicy than nutty. Seems fairly mild and inoffensive. I can tell this wants to bite, this plus my poor fold & stuff technique = lots of relights.
> The next few bowls I will rub out, I think more flavors will reveal themselves. I'll try to remember to do a follow up.


Hmmmmm ... I have a few ounces of 2013 Newminster #403 that @TheGentlemansLifestyle gave me when I first got into piping. I remember not being very impressed with it back then but seeing your post makes me want to take it for another spin now that my palate has evolved a bit.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

NightFish said:


> Hahaha, @Piper. I feel bad for laughing but sometimes other people's suffering is hilarious. You know, like when you see someone walk into a wall while staring at their phone or a kid hit a tennis ball into his dad's crotch.
> 
> Some love it while others refer to it as Royal Yuck. Glad to see that you've made a complete recovery.


It was pretty funny ... in retrospect. :grin2:


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

@Piper

I meant to post all that over here in the first place, but tapatalk was hiding it from me. So here is a copy paste, from the what's in your bowl. With a couple added pics.

Long time since I posted. Mostly because I smoke the same 2 or 3 blends over and over. Today however in light of watching one of my favorite old movies last night, I remembered a tin of tobacco I had not opened yet.

So.. Now smoking Kramer's Blend for Carey Grant. Which according to the package is their house English blend, with a touch of Irish aromatic for sweetness.

So far it's pretty good, not something I'd want to smoke all day but certainly enjoyable and less aromatic than I expected. I'm terrible at picking out flavors, but it definitely has that Smokey English feel, and I'm guessing this is the aromatic effect, but while I don't taste a hint of mint, smoking it gives you the same mouth feel like you would have if you had a mild mint in your mouth. It's rather pleasant. Having sweet tea is my drink.

I have to say on a whole it's been a pleasant surprise. I didn't read any reviews or anything about this blend. I simply saw blend for Carey Grant and being a fan had to grab a tin... I mean the EGR blend is awesome, so I took a chance.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk
















Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

After sampling pure tobaccos a month or so ago, I opined that I really liked burleys and lamented that the quintessential burley blends by Wessex and Solani were perpetually unobtainable. Coming anonymously to the rescue yesterday, @ebnash sent me a fresh tin of Solani Aged Burley Flake along with two quick-fix Cuban gems.

The opened tin of Solani ABF contains a sheaf of mahogany flakes, pleasingly flexible and smelling of fermented tobacco, moldering compost, cloves, dried fruit and yeast.

I had my first bowl last night in a recently repaired Dunhill bruyere pot and my second this afternoon in an old Karl Erik bent apple (two of my travel pipes). In both cases, I rubbed out a couple of flakes. The first bowl I let dry for twenty minutes; the second I packed and smoked immediately.

The first bowl last night was good. The second bowl this afternoon was _great_! Today's smoke is cool, soft, gentle and needs no relights. The flavor is clean with malty, yeasty, biscuit notes, almost like a whole-wheat cracker but without sweetness. Towards the middle and end there is an earthy almost mossy taste as well as molasses and coco. Last night I got a fair nic hit but today it feels like it could be an all day smoke.

I assume the difference between the first and second bowls was that last night's pipe had been reamed down to the wood during repair and needs breaking-in again whereas today's pipe has a perfect cake. But equally the difference could just be one of those mysteries familiar to every pipe and cigar smoker.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Piper said:


> After sampling pure tobaccos a month or so ago, I opined that I really liked burleys and lamented that the quintessential burley blends by Wessex and Solani were perpetually unobtainable. Coming anonymously to the rescue yesterday, @ebnash sent me a fresh tin of Solani Aged Burley Flake along with two quick-fix Cuban gems.
> 
> The opened tin of Solani ABF contains a sheaf of mahogany flakes, pleasingly flexible and smelling of fermented tobacco, moldering compost, cloves, dried fruit and yeast.
> 
> ...


Love this stuff! It would be an every day smoke for me if it was readily available, since it's not it's a special occasion smoke, seeing this reminded me its time to pop a top this weekend. Since you're exploring some of the Burly's and are not a huge nic fan maybe take a look at Watch City Cigars Slices, it's a light medium body with lots of flavor. Not a match for ABF but it does have similar notes and is very good in its own right.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Watch City’s Slices - Noted

I see Inks smoking this fairly regularly.


----------



## _stormin_ (Jun 25, 2017)

Piper said:


> a fresh tin of Solani Aged Burley Flake


Got the back in stock notification on this one and missed it due to being stuck in a meeting at work! Next time I'll excuse myself for some reason and not hesitate. I think they sold out in a half hour. :smile2:


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Fantastic review, @Piper. You really nailed the description.
And a great move from @ebnash to pass a tin your way!


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

I'm a fan of English/Aro crossovers so I thought I'd give Hearth and Home's Sweet and Smoky a try. 

It's more smoky than sweet but not a powerhouse in either category.
It's pleasant with a soft, mild, and mellow vibe but didn't deliver the strength of flavor that I was looking for. It's not bad, just no fireworks for me.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

_stormin_ said:


> Got the back in stock notification on this one and missed it due to being stuck in a meeting at work! Next time I'll excuse myself for some reason and not hesitate. I think they sold out in a half hour. :smile2:


 @JimInks was given a mystery blend to review that was launching at this year's Chicago Pipe Show. It turns out to be MacBaren's HH Burley Flake. Jim will be reviewing it on TR this weekend. If he says it's good, then we'll have another option in the premium burley flake category.


----------



## Verdict (Sep 7, 2017)

Tr?

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Verdict said:


> Tr?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk Pro


Tobaccoreviews.com 
A great source of info and opinions


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Piper said:


> @JimInks was given a mystery blend to review that was launching at this year's Chicago Pipe Show. It turns out to be MacBaren's HH Burley Flake. Jim will be reviewing it on TR this weekend. If he says it's good, then we'll have another option in the premium burley flake category.


That's some good news there.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

I don't really have any business writing a review because I always pick up different flavors and notes than anyone else. That being said, I opened a new to me tin this morning and gave it a whirl. Inspired by Jim's review and regular smoking of this, I purchased a can of EGR with my last pipe purchase.

I was hesitant to bother trying this tobacco since Latakia is listed as a component, but since it is primarily Burley with a sweet topping and the Latakia is described as barely present, I figured it might be worth a try.

Opened the can, and all my nose grabs is the presence of Lat. That smoky savory smell just does not please my senses. I don't like anything smoky, including food. Yes, that includes my BBQ. It just overpowers everything to me. Going back for a few more breaths, I start to pick up that slight sweet background and it is pleasing. The Cavendish is also a welcome component since for me, that usually means buttery sweetness. For the 1st time ever, a fresh tin actually seems like it is perfect moisture content for me. Either way, I still plate it for 30 mins before I smoke it. The cut is perfect and easy to load.

At first charring light, I immediately pick up on a floral/soap fragrance that I have experienced in English Blends and Frog Morton, which I despise. (As a matter of fact, I have a jar of Frog on the town that has only had one bowl taken from it. No interest in revisiting...) It takes a bit of work and a few lights to get burning, but I never grabbed for my lighter for the rest of the bowl. The 1st 3rd of the bowl is primarily soap fragrance for me but it is not overpowering and there is this hint of dried fruit sweetness that is keeping me intrigued and wanting to keep smoking. After a few tamps, that soap fades into the background and that fig fruit rich sweetness comes forward along with the cavendish. I'm really liking this. This combination of rich deep dried fruit and just a hint of savory something in the background is making me want to puff harder and faster. The deeper I get in the bowl, the richer the experience gets and I can't believe how much I like this. I can't help to wonder if the wine topping is somehow playing into this for me, but I don't pick up on it. It's so well balanced and mild to medium in body that it never gets overpowering. Also, no matter how hard I huff on this tobacco and get it hot, it never bites. It gets warm and the flavor weakens, but if you slow down, it comes right back.

I really enjoyed this smoke and even though there were some components that I don't usually like, it was so well balanced, that I wanted to keep going. Looking forward to smoking through this can and seeing how things develop. I can understand why we see @JimInks smoking this everyday and I'm glad he inspired me to give it a go.

Smoked in a bent pot with a .82mm bowl diameter and no filter.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

ebnash said:


> I don't really have any business writing a review because I always pick up different flavors and notes than anyone else. That being said, I opened a new to me tin this morning and gave it a whirl. Inspired by Jim's review and regular smoking of this, I purchased a can of EGR with my last pipe purchase.
> 
> I was hesitant to bother trying this tobacco since Latakia is listed as a component, but since it is primarily Burley with a sweet topping and the Latakia is described as barely present, I figured it might be worth a try.
> 
> ...


When I have that open...it's my 1pm smoke every day. I'm glad you gave it a chance...it's ts really good IMHO. Plummy goodness! 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Great review @ebnash. I wasn't enthusiastic about EGR pipe blend after the first couple of bowls. Your review made me think I should try again now that my jar has sat for a bit.


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Bengal Slices.
My tin contained 3 thick slices of crumble cake. I love this presentation. Not sure why. I guess I like to play with my tobacco before loading it up and these beautiful slabs provide a great opportunity to handle, explore, and savor the tobacco before smoking it, which adds another enjoyable element to the ritual for me. The tin note is a trippy muted sweet licorice scent mixed with a musty smokiness that I find very enticing. The flavor of the smoke isn't nearly as sweet as the tin note had me expecting it to be. It's a very rich, smooth, and creamy smoky sweetness with a little bit of a sour/tangy element that all comes together in a fantastic synergy reminiscent of Mississippi River but in an entirely different tone. It is pretty smoky so you'll need to like latakia to like this blend. I love sweet and smoky together so this one was a definite hit for me. I have a feeling that there will be lots more Bengal Slices in my future.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

NightFish said:


> Bengal Slices.
> My tin contained 3 thick slices of crumble cake. I love this presentation. Not sure why. I guess I like to play with my tobacco before loading it up and these beautiful slabs provide a great opportunity to handle, explore, and savor the tobacco before smoking it, which adds another enjoyable element to the ritual for me. The tin note is a trippy muted sweet licorice scent mixed with a musty smokiness that I find very enticing. The flavor of the smoke isn't nearly as sweet as the tin note had me expecting it to be. It's a very rich, smooth, and creamy smoky sweetness with a little bit of a sour/tangy element that all comes together in a fantastic synergy reminiscent of Mississippi River but in an entirely different tone. It is pretty smoky so you'll need to like latakia to like this blend. I love sweet and smoky together so this one was a definite hit for me. I have a feeling that there will be lots more Bengal Slices in my future.


So many blends; so little time....:frown2:

Great review @NightFish.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Piper said:


> So many blends; so little time....:frown2:
> 
> Great review @NightFish.


Agreed....and still we fret that two left....that's the passion! Great review @NightFish.....

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

While waiting for HH Burley Flake to arrive at SP, I've been stocking up on other burley blends—Solani Aged Burley Flake, GLP Barbary Coast and C&D Burley Flake #1. I really like the taste of burley and have enjoyed Solani and GLP, so I thought I'd give C&D a try. Cutting to the chase: I like burley but I'm not sure C&D Burley Flake #1 likes me. 

The tin note of CDBF1 is very mild: just a whiff of dried fruit. The light brown loose flakes are nearly uniform in color and require just a little drying out. 

I've smoked three bowls in three different pipes on three successive days to try to wrap my head around this blend and I'm still up in the air about it. For starters there is a lot of strong, harsh smoke that smells like cigarettes. Sometimes the ambient smoke adds to the flavor of a blend; this one leaves me feeling a little breathless. The tobacco doesn't produce tongue bite per se but it does produce a peppery tingle in the mouth that is neither pleasant nor unpleasant. The tingling may be from perique or maybe just from the harshness of the smoke. There is no sweetness or tartness, despite virginia in the mixture, but there is a very slight taste of brown butter presumably from the burley. The third bowl, smoked after dinner in a tanshell bent billiard, was the best of the three. I gave it more dry time and tried to slow my cadence but even this bowl, though more mellow, was still harsh and had a significant nic kick. 

I bought three tins of C&D Burley Flake #1. I'm going to jar this one, age another and gift the third to a more sophisticated piper. I have a feeling this blend will smoke much better with a year or more of rest, when it more resembles aged burley flake.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Piper said:


> While waiting for HH Burley Flake to arrive at SP, I've been stocking up on other burley blends-Solani Aged Burley Flake, GLP Barbary Coast and C&D Burley Flake #1. I really like the taste of burley and have enjoyed Solani and GLP, so I thought I'd give C&D a try. Cutting to the chase: I like burley but I'm not sure C&D Burley Flake #1 likes me.
> 
> The tin note of CDBF1 is very mild: just a whiff of dried fruit. The light brown loose flakes are nearly uniform in color and require just a little drying out.
> 
> ...


It took me a while to get the flavors out of the Burly Flakes, I still don't really get much sweet out of it. Mostly I get kind of a sour fig note with some cashew, pepper and coco For me it seem to do best in a wide bowl with some depth to it.


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Burley blends are hit and miss for me too @Piper. 
One burley forward blend that you may want to look into is C&D Odessa. It's a good burley show but has a few other things going on as well. I liked it way more than Pegasus, which is another from C&D in the burley with condiments genre.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Solani Virginia Flake - 633 is well known to most of you but this was my first experience with this premium blend. 

There are two long, variegated brown flakes folded several times lengthwise in a cellophane packet that fits inside the 100g tin. Because of the moisture of the flakes and the way the cellophane bag is folded and tightly closed with a sticker, I think the tobacco could rest a surprisingly long time in the tin without drying out. Just to be safe, however, I cut off a couple of inches to smoke and squeezed the remainder of the two flakes into a 4oz jar. The tin note is a pleasant grassy, yeasty fragrance with a background of dried raisins.

I rubbed out the flake, dried it for several hours, then packed the strands in a Castello chubby canadian with a thick-walled bowl. The tobacco was still a bit moist, took a while to get going and needed frequent relights. But the taste was wonderful: sweet and sour—almost sour cherry—caramel and a touch of anisette. It got sweeter, softer and better behaved as I smoked down the bowl The ambient smoke was pleasant and added to the flavor. There was no bite and it left a pleasant, clean after-taste. 

There are a ton of great VaPers to choose from. Solani Virginia Flake is right up there with the best of them. If you're already fully stocked, I'm not sure you necessarily need to run out and get it. But if you're looking for another VaPer to try or add to your cellar, SVF won't disappoint.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Piper said:


> Solani Virginia Flake - 633 is well known to most of you but this was my first experience with this premium blend.
> 
> There are two long, variegated brown flakes folded several times lengthwise in a cellophane packet that fits inside the 100g tin. Because of the moisture of the flakes and the way the cellophane bag is folded and tightly closed with a sticker, I think the tobacco could rest a surprisingly long time in the tin without drying out. Just to be safe, however, I cut off a couple of inches to smoke and squeezed the remainder of the two flakes into a 4oz jar. The tin note is a pleasant grassy, yeasty fragrance with a background of dried raisins.
> 
> ...


Nice write up David, I love this stuff! There are other Vapers that I enjoy, but this is the smoothest and well rounded that I've found so far. &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

You know y'all are why I buy cheap lighters....great review David. In some ways I hope my palate is never as refined as some of y'alls . 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Nice write up David, I love this stuff! There are other Vapers that I enjoy, but this is the smoothest and well rounded that I've found so far. &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;


Thanks Nathan. I think I may have ordered this after reading comments you posted about it earlier. :vs_cool:


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Great write up and photos @Piper. I always look forward to your contributions on this thread. Love the Castello chubby Canadian too!


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Sutliff Match 965,
I picked up 4 oz of this to try based on the assumption that it couldn’t be That bad.
As I write this I’m on my third bowl, two in my Latakia dedicated Dublin and this one in a meer. 
I don’t find this to be a perfect match, wasn’t really expecting it to be, but is is close. I get a lot of sweet creamy notes with just a hint of cigar leaf and light mint even though there’s none in it. The Orientals are mostly in the background with the Virginia and Latakia, not as forward as the Dunhill version. 
I think I prefer it in the Briar, the sweetness and mint is more pronounced.
I would put this at a mild on nic and a light med on flavor.
This is a very well done blend that stands on its own and unless something changes drastically I expect I will be buying more of this.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Sutliff Match 965,
> I picked up 4 oz of this to try based on the assumption that it couldn't be That bad.
> As I write this I'm on my third bowl, two in my Latakia dedicated Dublin and this one in a meer.
> I don't find this to be a perfect match, wasn't really expecting it to be, but is is close. I get a lot of sweet creamy notes with just a hint of cigar leaf and light mint even though there's none in it. The Orientals are mostly in the background with the Virginia and Latakia, not as forward as the Dunhill version.
> ...


Very informative review Nathan. I wish I had your discerning palate but I'm glad I have you to clue me in. :vs_cool:


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Piper said:


> Very informative review Nathan. I wish I had your discerning palate but I'm glad I have you to clue me in. :vs_cool:


David, very kind of you to say, but you should aim a bit higher &#128513;


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Sutliff Match 965,
> I picked up 4 oz of this to try based on the assumption that it couldn't be That bad.
> As I write this I'm on my third bowl, two in my Latakia dedicated Dublin and this one in a meer.
> I don't find this to be a perfect match, wasn't really expecting it to be, but is is close. I get a lot of sweet creamy notes with just a hint of cigar leaf and light mint even though there's none in it. The Orientals are mostly in the background with the Virginia and Latakia, not as forward as the Dunhill version.
> ...


That is good news. With Dunhill going down I'm losing several favorite blends.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

I had the same experience. Great overview and we'll said!


OneStrangeOne said:


> Sutliff Match 965,
> I picked up 4 oz of this to try based on the assumption that it couldn't be That bad.
> As I write this I'm on my third bowl, two in my Latakia dedicated Dublin and this one in a meer.
> I don't find this to be a perfect match, wasn't really expecting it to be, but is is close. I get a lot of sweet creamy notes with just a hint of cigar leaf and light mint even though there's none in it. The Orientals are mostly in the background with the Virginia and Latakia, not as forward as the Dunhill version.
> ...


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

I've tried a few bowls of Prince Albert over the last week or two. It's fine but not really my thing. I prefer Carter Hall in this genre, which to my surprise has grown on me a little bit. PA definitely packs, lights, and smokes with ease, just doesn't capture much interest from me. It's a mild expression of the standard burley tobacco flavor with a subtly sweet topping added. A big drawback for me is that it can smell and taste a little too much like a cigarette at times. I'm glad that I tried this famous tobacco but can't see myself buying more in the future.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks for the review! I am often tempted to buy the venerable OTC'S to see what gave them staying power. To date, for me, there are so many other better choices in the same monetary scale....that being said, I still get the itch to know.

Love this thread!


NightFish said:


> I've tried a few bowls of Prince Albert over the last week or two. It's fine but not really my thing. I prefer Carter Hall in this genre, which to my surprise has grown on me a little bit. PA definitely packs, lights, and smokes with ease, just doesn't capture much interest from me. It's a mild expression of the standard burley tobacco flavor with a subtly sweet topping added. A big drawback for me is that it can smell and taste a little too much like a cigarette at times. I'm glad that I tried this famous tobacco but can't see myself buying more in the future.


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

It was definitely a curiosity thing for me @Hickorynut. I wasn't expecting to like it as much as I just wanted to see for myself what it's all about. I'd send you the remainder of my "Luxury Pouch" to try but that seems silly when the shipping would probably be about double the cost of the tobacco.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

NightFish said:


> It was definitely a curiosity thing for me @Hickorynut. I wasn't expecting to like it as much as I just wanted to see for myself what it's all about. I'd send you the remainder of my "Luxury Pouch" to try but that seems silly when the shipping would probably be about double the cost of the tobacco.


Appreciate the offer, but you are right! I seem to have a few "other" tins I need to crack first


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Funny @NightFish. What you noticed about PA, holds the same for me with Carter Hall and PA. I've tried Sir Walter Raleigh, Half&Half, Prince Albert, and Carter Hall. I could take or leave everything but Sir Walter Raleigh.

I've grown to love it and always have a pouch on hand. To me, it smokes exactly how it smells in the pouch. Like chocolate covered raisins.

Pipestud has had tins of 15-20 year old OTC's for sale and often I see Sir Walter in there. Usually around $40-50 for a 14oz or similar size can. Totally justifiable, but just haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

You are not helping my justification not to get OTC blends.........bah!...... 


ebnash said:


> Funny @NightFish. What you noticed about PA, holds the same for me with Carter Hall and PA. I've tried Sir Walter Raleigh, Half&Half, Prince Albert, and Carter Hall. I could take or leave everything but Sir Walter Raleigh.
> 
> I've grown to love it and always have a pouch on hand. To me, it smokes exactly how it smells in the pouch. Like chocolate covered raisins.
> 
> Pipestud has had tins of 15-20 year old OTC's for sale and often I see Sir Walter in there. Usually around $40-50 for a 14oz or similar size can. Totally justifiable, but just haven't pulled the trigger yet.


Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Getting into my second tin of Sillem's Black, another English/Aromatic crossover blend. The latakia smokiness is soft and elegant but also ubiquitous. Along with the latakia smoke I get dark berry, honey, and a slightly floral note in every puff. It seems like most crossover blends tend to go in the vanilla direction where this one does not. I know that berry and latakia together sounds odd but somehow it works out very well here. Lots of robust flavor to be had while also being complex and sporting a sophisticated kind of vibe. Quite a unique blend indeed. It's a pleasure to smoke as it lights and burns with ease and hardly leaves any moisture behind in the bowl. I only smoke it occasionally and do notice a gentle ghost in the following bowl but it's mellow and doesn't stick around for long.


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

Got bored today and broke into a tin of Frog Morton on the Town.
Frog on a Log and Frog Cellar are among my favorite blends. I like this one too but smoke it way less than the others because the rich smoky sweetness that draws me to the others is held way back here. I think it probably has less of that mysterious sweet Frog Morton topping and less latakia but brings in a whole new level of buttery creaminess and an alluring incense like note from the Basma leaf. It's not bad, just feels to me like a slightly perfumey and watered down version of Frog on a log. A nice light morning smoke or a good one for those warm summer days when you need a mellow smoke to pair with a light beer. 

Here's what the tin has to say about it:
"Frog Morton formulated this exceptionally mellow pipe tobacco fragrant with the finest Basma, smooth and rich with latakia, especially for his evenings at the opera."


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Another excellent @NightFish review. Sounds as if Frog Morton and it's spinoffs will be missed.:vs_cool:


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

I purchased Drucquer & Sons Inns of Court because of its old school label and the Masterpiece Theater image it conjured of British barristers smoking pipes in their chambers. In reality, this blend was concocted by a neophyte Greg Pease during his apprenticeship at the Drucquer & Sons shop in Berkeley, California-back when pipes in Berkeley still contained tobacco.

Inns of Court is somewhat of a kitchen sink blend. It contains virginias, burleys, black cavendish, latakia and perique. When you first open the tin, you catch a fleeting whiff of latakia but the aroma that lingers is of a clean bready, yeasty tobacco, with a tingle of perique.

The tobacco is a gold brown mélange with a pinch of black, cut into fine ribbons. It never bites but I did get a little gurgle near the beginning of all four bowls. I thought the moisture level was perfect out of the tin but, in retrospect, it might have benefited from a bit of drying.

I smoked Inns of Court in all four of the pipes I had with me: a Peterson silver cap with a shallow bowl and P-lip, a Group 4 Dunhill county bulldog with a fairly small bowl, a Radice rind with a medium to large rounded bowl and, finally, a well-seasoned Karl Erik quarter bent apple with a deep thick-walled bowl. I hated my first bowl in the Pete-no flavor, harsh, ashy, pointless to finish. The Dunny bulldog smoked hot and lacked flavor and the Karl Erik apple was fine but nothing special. Only the Radice gave a good experience with Inns of Court. In that pipe the flavor was caramel, almonds, popcorn and butter, rounded and complex. I tasted a bit of licorice at the beginning but the latakia was almost undetectable.

Presumably, the smoke I had in the Radice best represents what Inns of Court can offer. And in future that's the only pipe I'll smoke it in. As Nathan @OneStrangeOne wisely reminded me in a post, there is often a perfect combination of pipe and blend.

I imagine Drucquer & Sons Inns of Court will smoke more reliably with some age on it and a bit of drying but I doubt it will ever have a regular place in my rotation. It's a bit too all over the map for me-like one of those recent Broadway musicals where there's a lot going on but not a single song you can actually whistle.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Great review @Piper....I remember being drawn to this line when SP had the big push. I too was a sucker for that label and pomp! Sounds like already spending my budget at that time mau have saved me. 

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Great Review David! @Piper I was not aware that this was one of Greg's concoctions, with all that going on there's no telling what it might morph into down the road!


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Figured I'd see if we could keep this thread going. 
Dunhill My mixture baby's bottom bb1938. A mix of Cyprian Latakia and gold and red Virginias. I think the idea is for a lighter, smoother English style blend, smooth as a baby's bottom.

This was gifted to me by @OneStrangeOne. Thank you sir!










Tin note was mild. I stuck my nose it in a few times, dig out some of the tobaccy and smelled again. Not a whole lot going on, a hint of spice, a hint of fragrant flowers, and a hint that vinegar yumminess I love. Lots of hints but nothing straight forward. Like every girl that maybe I had a shot with, but we'll never know because I'm an idiot when it comes to picking up on hints. But I digress....my ex wife on the other hand, she was very straightforward......I'm sorry, where were we?

I did a two pincher pack, packing light for the cob. I'd say it held up well to my sometimes, locomotive style of smoking which I'm constantly trying to monitor, "slow it down" I says.

Latakia is pretty much in the background but the spicy sweet Virginias come up just a tad. It fairly mild until about halfway down and then it picks up a bit. And I'm also retrohaling this stuff big time and I think that helped to bring out some of the flavor. Still getting the sweet and spicy but getting hints of the Smokey Latakia at this point.

I was trying my best to pay attention to what I was experiencing, but I'd like to smoke a few more bowl without thinking to hard. 
I enjoyed it though. Good stuff.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Great review @ JohnBrody15, and funny too. I don't think you give yourself enough credit. I'm sure you were great at picking up hints, just very discerning and didn't want to give offense!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

I had an itch for latakia I wanted to scratch. So when smokingpipes.com. had 15% off on GLP blends, I decided to use a credit I had from selling some pipes to stock up on half a dozen Balkans. @NightFish is a fan of GLP Abingdon and encouraged me to post my impressions of it-so that was the one I opened first.

My first problem was cracking the tin. I ended up having to hammer a hole in the lid and tear it off with a pair of pliers. Inside were black, brown, reddish and gold ribbons in about equal numbers. The tin note was mild. There was a little smokiness that I associate more with dark fired Kentucky than latakia, and a pleasant ketchup aroma. I loaded Abingdon into my Dunhill bruyere pot with a vulcanite stem. This pipe, which I've had for 40 years, smokes well and brings out the best in any blend.

The top of the tobacco was at the perfect humidity. The ribbons packed and lit easily, with a few relights towards the bottom of the bowl but no gurgle. According to the label, "Abingdon is the fullest mixture of [GLP's] Classic Collection... The taste and aroma are bold and assertive, while still possessing a refined elegance." I can certainly attest to the refined elegance. The smoke is rich, flavorful and beautifully integrated, almost as if aged. But to my palate Abingdon is not particularly bold and assertive, nor are the components individually detectable. I get very little of the sharp, salty, smokey flavor of latakia, the sour, spicy flavor of orientals or the sweet, bready or grassy flavor of the various virginias. What I do get is a perfect blend of all three, with none predominating. Some might describe this blend as having a meaty or savory flavor but there are also grape, chocolate and licorice notes. Delicious!

Abingdon never burns, bites or cloys, and each mouthful is loaded with rich, satisfying flavor. This could easily be an all-day blend. I'm glad @NightFish recommended Abingdon and hope he'll share his more experienced impressions of this terrific Balkan blend.


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Excellent review @Piper. You really gave that tin hell

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Nice indeed! Now I want to buy some!


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Nice review @Piper. What stood out was that you picked up on the "savory" but also picked up on some more complex elements. Makes me want to fire up some of the balkans I have, and see what's what.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

I didn't want to let this thread die but also didn't want to do a whole "Open A Tin" review. First of all, GLP Fillmore is not new to me (or most of you) and, second, I thought a less elaborate impressions review might make it easier for us lazy types to post more often.

Bradley at Stuff and Things just chose Fillmore from among three GLP blends to replace Dunhill Elizabethan Mixture as his go-to VaPer-so I thought I'd do a quick and dirty comparison of the two. I smoked a full bowl of Fillmore in a deep bent egg followed by a half bowl of Elizabethan in a smaller nose burner.

The first time I smoked Elizabethan fresh from the tin, the nic kick nearly put me in the ER. This time, after a little aging, the half bowl was a _bit_ less potent but much more pleasant. To my un-nuanced palate, the two blends taste pretty similar but, although Elizabethan is a little richer, I actually prefer the milder Fillmore.

Overall, I agree with Bradley that Fillmore is an excellent all-day-every-day smoke, and accept his verdict that it's a reasonable replacement for Elizabethan.

The pictures from top to bottom are: Fillmore, the bent egg in which I smoked Fillmore, Elizabethan, the nose burner in which I smoked Elizabethan.


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

Finally opened this up!

























Tin note is heavily Latakia and it's a little moist and it looks great! Let it dry out for a bit and packed a bowl in the Comoy's Brompton.










Tastes great, nutty, a little sweetness and the Latakia really rounds it out. It also has a nice bready sourness. It might benefit from a little more drying.

Definitely some spiciness as well!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Not that it matters but my last post was utterly mistaken: Bradley at Stuff and Things actually did NOT choose Fillmore as his replacement for Elizabethan. He chose GLP Stratford. So I figured I ought to set the record straight (again, who cares!) and do a quickie review of Stratford, which is new to me.

GLP Stratford is a light brown, ribbon-cut VaPer. The fragrance of raisins is the first thing you notice when you crack the tin but is quickly replaced by the familiar smell of hay and yeast.

The smoke tastes like a lovely sweet roll, not saccharine or syrupy but mouth-coating. Because I don't retrohale, I'm almost never able to detect perique and that holds true for this blend as well. Not complex but very pleasant. I can see why Bradley views this as an everyday smoke. It stays in the background while you go about your day.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Course it matters David, even if i don't comment in here I'm reading all the good info you guys put out... And it just so happens i took a liking to Elizabethan and will have to find something similar rather soon, as i became a piper too late to stock up😂 but i got a couple of the big 1 qt mason jars that'll hold my 1-2 pipe a week habit over for a good while!


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

I care @Piper, I care (said with dramatic and heartfelt tone) And you had me at "lovely sweet roll" so now I gotta try some.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

JohnBrody15 said:


> I care @Piper, I care (said with dramatic and heartfelt tone) And you had me at "lovely sweet roll" so now I gotta try some.


Yeah....gotta admit @Piper with the sweet roll comment was the whole pied piper song drawing them in from near and far....but we are not rats...jus sayin...

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

@Dran, @JohnBrody15, @Hickorynut-Thanks for the words of encouragement. I only meant that it didn't matter whether or not I correctly quoted Bradley at Stuff and Things about which GLP blend he nominated to replace Elizabethan. I know you guys delight in my every utterance!:beerchug:


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

*CAO moontrace*

Nose: artificial rum smelling with none of the alleged vanilla.
Once lit, the vanilla takes center stage, and the rum tastes like actual rum, though subtle and hiding in the background. This was a favorite when I first tried piping years ago, not so much now. Probably won't restock when this is gone... Much better aros out there


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

What a smooth smoke and pleasant aroma. Thought I'd start off my Holiday break by stepping outside my comfort zone.








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

MattT said:


> What a smooth smoke and pleasant aroma. Thought I'd start off my Holiday break by stepping outside my comfort zone.
> View attachment 234944
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Oh yes!...you wanna keep that in rotation...

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

MattT said:


> What a smooth smoke and pleasant aroma. Thought I'd start off my Holiday break by stepping outside my comfort zone.
> View attachment 234944
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

MattT said:


> What a smooth smoke and pleasant aroma. Thought I'd start off my Holiday break by stepping outside my comfort zone.
> View attachment 234944
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Now I'm gonna have to break down and try some!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

I think @JimInks had a hand in creating EGR and he has certainly forgotten more about piping than I ever knew. But personally, I don't find anything that special about EGR. Certainly mild, pleasant, well-behaved. It's very lightly topped with some liquor that isn't all that tasty and I can't really taste the latakia or burley. You could say it's so perfectly blended that nothing dominates or you could say it's a tad bland. Well, chacun à son goût.

I just checked on tobaccoreviews.com. Apparently, Edward G. Robinson, not Jim Inks, had a hand in constructing this blend. Jim Inks is certainly a big fan of this blend, partially, I think, because he's a big fan of Edward G. Robinson.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

I've been saving this for a while because I wanted to smoke it a few times. This is White Knight by Hearth & Home. This tin was gifted to me by @OneStrangeOne as a contest win. (Thank you again good sir). It's from 2015.

I smoked it 3 times then read a few reviews. Muttonchop piper suggested this tobacco for breaking in a new pipe because it burns cool. So my first bowl was a break in bowl.



















White Knight definitely burns cool. Noticeably cool. As in, "why aren't my pipes getting hot?"

I think this is the most forwardly sweet English/Balkan that I've tried. My taste detectors aren't too well trained, but the sweetness was rounded out by some sour/spiciness and some smokiness. That was the best I could detect.

After reading reviews, I got a little more insight. Jiminks mentions a "mild soda note." Putting everything together, the tobacco gives you a bit of a mouth tingle, add in the big time sweetness and mild spice note, it's like smokey Coca Cola.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice review @JohnBrody15. So many blends! So little time! "Smokey Coca Cola..." This one seems like a winner.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

JohnBrody15 said:


> I've been saving this for a while because I wanted to smoke it a few times. This is White Knight by Hearth & Home. This tin was gifted to me by @OneStrangeOne as a contest win. (Thank you again good sir). It's from 2015.
> 
> I smoked it 3 times then read a few reviews. Muttonchop piper suggested this tobacco for breaking in a new pipe because it burns cool. So my first bowl was a break in bowl.
> 
> ...


Glad you liked it! I do as well although it can be a bit finicky to keep lit. I started rubbing it out just a bit and it helps a lot.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Glad you liked it! I do as well although it can be a bit finicky to keep lit. I started rubbing it out just a bit and it helps a lot.


I'm glad you mention that it can be hard to keep lit. I had that problem consistently, and there were a few reviewers who mentioned that as well. I didn't even think about rubbing it out though, so that's good to know. I will try that next time.

It's good stuff though. Sweet. I'm wondering if the age makes the Virginias sweeter?


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

JohnBrody15 said:


> I'm glad you mention that it can be hard to keep lit. I had that problem consistently, and there were a few reviewers who mentioned that as well. I didn't even think about rubbing it out though, so that's good to know. I will try that next time.
> 
> It's good stuff though. Sweet. I'm wondering if the age makes the Virginias sweeter?


Yeah I believe that some age does make the Virginia's more pronounced.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

A few months ago, I was underwhelmed by Drucquer & Sons Inns of Court, right out of the tin. After a little aging and drying, however, I found I. of C. not bad. Today, I opened a tin of Drucquer & Sons Trafalgar, an English blend I'd purchased at the same time. Spoiler alert: I LOVE this stuff.

The tin note starts with the cloying smell of vinegar. I assume that's some kind of humectant because it disappears almost immediately revealing a grassy, malty, smoky aroma. The cut is a classic C & D ribbon that's perfectly behaved. My pipe is a Karl Erik bent brandy I've had forever and smokes like a dream. 

The flavor is exquisitely balanced but not fussy. It's delicious—a touch of honey but not sweet, leather but not sour, smoky but not pungent, savory but not meaty. It's unbelievable. I get no spice or tingle from the orientals. But I seem to lack the receptors for those notes so they could well be there. 

Smoking Trafalgar, I picture sitting by a campfire late at night, not in the forest but in a gulley in a hayfield, looking into the reddish glow of the dying embers and thinking deep thoughts. This stuff could bring about world peace!:vs_peace:


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Piper said:


> A few months ago, I was underwhelmed by Drucquer & Sons Inns of Court, right out of the tin. After a little aging and drying, however, I found I. of C. not bad. Today, I opened a tin of Drucquer & Sons Trafalgar, an English blend I'd purchased at the same time. Spoiler alert: I LOVE this stuff.
> 
> The tin note starts with the cloying smell of vinegar. I assume that's some kind of humectant because it disappears almost immediately revealing a grassy, malty, smoky aroma. The cut is a classic C & D ribbon that's perfectly behaved. My pipe is a Karl Erik bent brandy I've had forever and smokes like a dream.
> 
> ...


Great review David....the last time this was on sale the Trafalgar was on the radar, but the mixed reviews of the I of C kept ne away. I'll make sure the next run I buy in. Sounds marvelous....

Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

@Piper, that was beautifully written. I picked up a can of Trafalgar a few months back, smokingpipes I think....I'm excited to try it now and see if I go with an open plains, big sky, hay field campfire, or a tall trees, hidden within nature, forest campfire.


----------



## Jankjr (Jan 1, 2000)

Piper said:


> A few months ago, I was underwhelmed by Drucquer & Sons Inns of Court, right out of the tin. After a little aging and drying, however, I found I. of C. not bad. Today, I opened a tin of Drucquer & Sons Trafalgar, an English blend I'd purchased at the same time. Spoiler alert: I LOVE this stuff.
> 
> The tin note starts with the cloying smell of vinegar. I assume that's some kind of humectant because it disappears almost immediately revealing a grassy, malty, smoky aroma. The cut is a classic C & D ribbon that's perfectly behaved. My pipe is a Karl Erik bent brandy I've had forever and smokes like a dream.
> 
> ...


TY for sharing those exquisite impressions David!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Jankjr said:


> TY for sharing those exquisite impressions David!


[email protected]#[email protected]$-#$'zrZcfgzghttps://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?url=https%3A%2xxcFgzffzxfzzsdazawdaz,zFF%2Fwww%2Epuff%2Ecom%2Fforums%2Fvb%2Fshowthread%2Ephp%3Fp%3D5546118&share_tid=209181&share_pid=5546118&share_fid=975337&share_type=t

Hanging out on the Island of misfit toys enjoying a bowl of SPC Mississippi River.










Sent from: Riding on the city of New Orleans


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Hickorynut said:


> [email protected]#[email protected]$-#$'zrZcfgzghttps://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?url=https%3A%2xxcFgzffzxfzzsdazawdaz,zFF%2Fwww%2Epuff%2Ecom%2Fforums%2Fvb%2Fshowthread%2Ephp%3Fp%3D5546118&share_tid=209181&share_pid=5546118&share_fid=975337&share_type=t
> 
> Hanging out on the Island of misfit toys enjoying a bowl of SPC Mississippi River.
> 
> ...


Dang even your weeds are still green! I thought it got cold in your part of the world?


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

JohnBrody15 said:


> @Piper, that was beautifully written. I picked up a can of Trafalgar a few months back, smokingpipes I think....I'm excited to try it now and see if I go with an open plains, big sky, hay field campfire, or a tall trees, hidden within nature, forest campfire.


Haha. Thanks JB. I'm now thinking maybe Trafalgar puts me in mind of warming my hands by a garbage-can fire in a post-apocalyptic urban ruin-scape.

Thanks gents for the kind words. I am still lovin' this blend.:smile2:


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Dang even your weeds are still green! I thought it got cold in your part of the world?


So.....that's not me and I have no idea where that post came from........ :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Hickorynut said:


> So.....that's not me and I have no idea where that post came from........ :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


Whoops! &#128549;


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Piper said:


> Haha. Thanks JB. I'm now thinking maybe Trafalgar puts me in mind of warming my hands by a garbage-can fire in a post-apocalyptic urban ruin-scape.
> 
> Thanks gents for the kind words. I am still lovin' this blend.:smile2:


An equally intriguing location 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jankjr (Jan 1, 2000)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Whoops! &#128549;


Those are hearty Virginia weeds Nathan!


----------



## akpreacherplayz (Mar 9, 2018)

Smells amazing, heavy stewed figs!

Sent from Area 51 using telepathy


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

GH&Co Bobs Chocolate Flake 
This Stuff is amazing! 
Even though technically it’s an aromatic it’s definitely a tobacco forward blend. 
The tin note is alcohol, chocolate and the Tonquin, when I was jarring this it filled the room with a heavy dark toasted bread note.
Even though the Burley is a very small percentage it seems to take center stage, this may be due to my affection for Burley’s, the Virginia is earthy and deep. There’s Latakia in here somewhere but it’s hard to find, if I was smoking this blind I would never guess Latakia. The chocolate is front and center, a semi-sweet coco note that was consistent to the bottom of the bowl, even though its up front its more complementary than dominant. 
The Tonquin is also complementary and mostly only in the retrohale, a sweet vanilla that stays with you for a while.

This was pretty wet out of the box. When I cut a stack of flakes they compact into a block even with my sharpest knife. 
Overall this is a very well done and complex blend without the perfume/incense notes that GH&CO is known for. I still need to try a couple of different Briars but I can already see dedicating a Briar to this blend, I can hear my credit card begging for mercy already!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

OneStrangeOne said:


> GH&Co Bobs Chocolate Flake
> This Stuff is amazing!
> Even though technically it's an aromatic it's definitely a tobacco forward blend.
> The tin note is alcohol, chocolate and the Tonquin, when I was jarring this it filled the room with a heavy dark toasted bread note.
> ...


Great review Nathan. I always wondered what tonquin tasted like. Would I like this if I'm not a chocolate fan? :vs_cool:


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Piper said:


> Great review Nathan. I always wondered what tonquin tasted like. Would I like this if I'm not a chocolate fan? :vs_cool:


I would have thought you would, The Chocolate notes are not overwhelming but they don't hide either. To be honest the thought of Chocolate flavored tobacco has always seemed wrong to me, but I like Burley and get a lot of Chocolate notes from it.
Send me your address and I'll let you decide for yourself!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Drucquer & Sons Levant

I cracked my first tin of Drucquer Levant this afternoon and smoked it in a Castello greatline dublin. The tobacco is a fine ribbon, at the perfect moisture (even a bit towards the dry side), and smells heavenly like a great Balkan blend. The flavor is rich in orientals and latakia-a bit salty, a bit leathery, a bit earthy, a bit meaty, and pleasantly tarry. Maybe it's the time of year, but it reminds me of fresh asparagus or maybe fiddleheads in season-dark, vegetal, loamy, organic, redolent of mulch. I get only a hint of sweetness from the virginias and not all that much smokiness from the Cyprian latakia. Because the components are in perfect harmony I don't miss the sweetness or smokiness. The smoke itself is very dry, soft and rich with no bite or harshness. You could almost be borne aloft by this smoke, it's so billowy, soft and fragrant.

I have to keep in mind that this pipe has a deep bowl so the initial smoke is filtered through a bed of fresh tobacco, which may add to it's tastiness and softness. But even as I progress down the bowl the clarity of the flavors are preserved and the rich softness of the smoke is maintained. I highly recommend Levant, especially if you are partial to Balkan/English blends. Of the three excellent Drucquer blends I've tried, Levant is my favorite, closely followed by Trafalgar. Inns of Court took me awhile to wrap my head around but my head is not all that good at deciphering complex blends, and Inns of Court is more complex IMHO that Levant or Trafalgar. Blairgowrie was sold out before I could buy any and I have not been as interested in trying the blends that lack a lotta latakia. Greg Pease and C&D have done a great job reviving the Drucquer marquee. I think they're well worth trying when they're available at SP.

Shawn Ireland does a great series of reviews of the Drucquer blends on the smokingpipes channel.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Piper said:


> Drucquer & Sons Levant
> 
> I cracked my first tin of Drucquer Levant this afternoon and smoked it in a Castello greatline dublin. The tobacco is a fine ribbon, at the perfect moisture (even a bit towards the dry side), and smells heavenly like a great Balkan blend. The flavor is rich in orientals and latakia-a bit salty, a bit leathery, a bit earthy, a bit meaty, and pleasantly tarry. Maybe it's the time of year, but it reminds me of fresh asparagus or maybe fiddleheads in season-dark, vegetal, loamy, organic, redolent of mulch. I get only a hint of sweetness from the virginias and not all that much smokiness from the Cyprian latakia. Because the components are in perfect harmony I don't miss the sweetness or smokiness. The smoke itself is very dry, soft and rich with no bite or harshness. You could almost be borne aloft by this smoke, it's so billowy, soft and fragrant.
> 
> ...


Nice write up! It makes me think I should track down a tin!


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Just having a bowl of Trafalgar to compare of Levant. Of course, it's not possible to be completely objective about two blends back to back but I still think I prefer the Levant. Trafalgar is excellent but Levant seems richer and more flavorful. Pardon the metaphor but Trafalgar seems to be more of a tenor and Levant more of a baritone.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Piper said:


> Drucquer & Sons Levant
> 
> I cracked my first tin of Drucquer Levant this afternoon and smoked it in a Castello greatline dublin. The tobacco is a fine ribbon, at the perfect moisture (even a bit towards the dry side), and smells heavenly like a great Balkan blend. The flavor is rich in orientals and latakia-a bit salty, a bit leathery, a bit earthy, a bit meaty, and pleasantly tarry. Maybe it's the time of year, but it reminds me of fresh asparagus or maybe fiddleheads in season-dark, vegetal, loamy, organic, redolent of mulch. I get only a hint of sweetness from the virginias and not all that much smokiness from the Cyprian latakia. Because the components are in perfect harmony I don't miss the sweetness or smokiness. The smoke itself is very dry, soft and rich with no bite or harshness. You could almost be borne aloft by this smoke, it's so billowy, soft and fragrant.
> 
> ...


Beautifully written Piper.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Let's kick this thing and see if we can get it moving again!! I know you enjoy these @Piper!

HH Olde Tyme Swirl

Just keep in mind... This is from a Jar, not a tin.... But same thing!!! Straight from the jar, that it went into, straight from the tin! Jar note its really easy pickup the vanilla, chocolate, caramel type flavors it mentions in the description, though, not any one of those exclusively... Its just sorta all 3 at the same time, without being any of them at all.... Kinda like someone just made a batch of chocolate chip cookies!

Packed up my mid 80's Charatan Calabash, about halfway, hundred, so a little moist. On lighting I overheated the casing a little and was rewarded with a harsh chemical aftertaste that disappeared as I settled into my cadence of puffing, delighting, and relighting! I wish i could say the smoke tasted like the baccy smelled, but it wasnt meant to be, though not a bad thing! It did retain some of the sweetness, but picked up a nutty flavor while burning! All of this, along withcthe slightest hint of cinnamon made me think of freshly baked gingerbread! A very pleasant smome that I'll enjoy again in the future, butbwith more careful preparation!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice write-up @Dran. I had never heard of this blend before. Thanks for reviving this thread and for putting this tobacco on my radar. BTW, where did you get HH Olde Tyme Swirl? I'm having trouble locating it.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

I grabbed this one on P&C about 7-8 months ago. $9.75 A tin https://www.pipesandcigars.com/mobi...lde-tyme-swirl-pipe-tobacco/1509183/#p-217479

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Dran said:


> I grabbed this one on P&C about 7-8 months ago. $9.75 A tin https://www.pipesandcigars.com/mobi...lde-tyme-swirl-pipe-tobacco/1509183/#p-217479


Aha! Got it. Hearth&Home! Very interesting....:smile2:


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

I wrote a review of Drucqueur Levant in April of last year but I like this blend so much I decided to add a few more observations.

1) Levant is one of the most forgiving blends I've ever tried: you can't screw it up. No matter how poorly you pack it or fast you smoke it, Levant smokes cool, dry and flavorful. Although I prefer smoking it in a nice burly briar, Levant smokes perfectly and tastes great in any pipe, regardless of size, shape or composition. No tongue bite or harshness ever.  This is an excellent smoke for both beginners and longtime puffers.

2) Levant maintains its excellent flavor all the way to the bottom of the bowl. If you move the stem around in your mouth, different flavors emerge. It keeps your taste buds intrigued. It seems never to gets acrid or taste muddy. Levant is complex and balanced all the way through. It doesn't fatigue your palate and leaves a lovely aftertaste. For me this is easily an all-day smoke.

3) Levant is pleasant for people around you. It has a pleasant room note and, unlike many latakia blends, doesn't make your breath _too_ objectionable.

4) The blend of flavors is perfect (for me). I detect a bit more sweetness than I reported earlier and, added to the other wonderful flavors I mentioned in that review, I now taste a delightful nuttiness and something reminiscent of a semi-soft French cheese. Some latakia blends, like Westminster, get bitter towards the middle of the bowl (again, to my palate). Some start out a bit too salty-I get this from Dunhill 965, even though I like it. Levant is balanced and consistent but not boring. The closest blend to Levant that I've tried is HH Vintage Syrian. I prefer Levant, which is good because Vintage Syrian is no longer available.

Levant is blended by Greg Pease and manufactured by C&D. Greg is justly renowned, especially for his latakia blends. I have no idea whether he was able to get the original Druquer formula or just concocted it by taste but it is truly a masterpiece. IMHO of course.:wink2:


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Piper said:


> I wrote a review of Drucqueur Levant in April of last year but I like this blend so much I decided to add a few more observations.
> 
> 1) Levant is one of the most forgiving blends I've ever tried: you can't screw it up. No matter how poorly you pack it or fast you smoke it, Levant smokes cool, dry and flavorful. Although I prefer smoking it in a nice burly briar, Levant smokes perfectly and tastes great in any pipe, regardless of size, shape or composition. No tongue bite or harshness ever. This is an excellent smoke for both beginners and longtime puffers.
> 
> ...


Nice review David, Im just getting into my tub and like it so far, dont love it yet but its growing on me


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

This is my first time reading this thread, some great reviews, well done all of you

I laughed when i read that @*Piper* hated Royal Yacht, i can just imagine what he was thinking when he saw me buying 5 tins last week lol, he did hint at the time that i need not be in a rush to buy so much, i do love the stuff and will be buying more, give it another try David :grin2:

Oh and Levant knocked me on my azzz the first try, i now only smoke it after a meal


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Piper said:


> I wrote a review of Drucqueur Levant in April of last year but I like this blend so much I decided to add a few more observations.
> 
> 1) Levant is one of the most forgiving blends I've ever tried: you can't screw it up. No matter how poorly you pack it or fast you smoke it, Levant smokes cool, dry and flavorful. Although I prefer smoking it in a nice burly briar, Levant smokes perfectly and tastes great in any pipe, regardless of size, shape or composition. No tongue bite or harshness ever. This is an excellent smoke for both beginners and longtime puffers.
> 
> ...


Thanks David read the April review as well. I have smoked like 4 bowls and find it very relaxing. I'm way too new to pipes for attempting any type of review but I enjoy reading these, keep it going pipers! My first bowl of Plum Pudding tonight was a Home Run!


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

@Piper, well done. Knowing the "handling" of a blend is pretty useful info. It can be frustrating when you're trying to wrap your head around, "how do I pack this, am I smoking this too fast, is this the right pipe, etc etc." So I thank you......


----------



## Adarus21 (Oct 20, 2019)

Wish i knew of this thread when i opened up my packages last week. Just read through the entire post and now have a lot on my must try list. Tho any input about blends or subtle flavors would be lost on me at the moment. Now I can put a name with a trusted review and attempt to see what i can taste. I think at the moment the smells coming from me drying out my blends smells the best so far IMHO.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Adarus21 said:


> Wish i knew of this thread when i opened up my packages last week. Just read through the entire post and now have a lot on my must try list. Tho any input about blends or subtle flavors would be lost on me at the moment. Now I can put a name with a trusted review and attempt to see what i can taste. I think at the moment the smells coming from me drying out my blends smells the best so far IMHO.


There's a lot of learning involved, cigars too, if you really want to get into figuring out what your tasting. But it's enjoyable learning. A lot times, I smoke something, and I can't put my finger on what I'm tasting, and I'll reach for a review and say, "oh yeah, that's what it is!" Or, "Oh no, I can't taste any of that!" :grin2:


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

JohnBrody15 said:


> There's a lot of learning involved, cigars too, if you really want to get into figuring out what your tasting. But it's enjoyable learning. A lot times, I smoke something, and I can't put my finger on what I'm tasting, and I'll reach for a review and say, "oh yeah, that's what it is!" Or, "Oh no, I can't taste any of that!" :grin2:


I'm in the "I can't taste any of that" category.
But I still enjoy it immensely.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

JohnBrody15 said:


> There's a lot of learning involved, cigars too, if you really want to get into figuring out what your tasting. But it's enjoyable learning. A lot times, I smoke something, and I can't put my finger on what I'm tasting, and I'll reach for a review and say, "oh yeah, that's what it is!" Or, "Oh no, I can't taste any of that!" :grin2:





Scap said:


> I'm in the "I can't taste any of that" category.
> But I still enjoy it immensely.


Most of the time I don't try to work out or describe what I'm tasting. I just enjoy the taste (or not). The nice thing about pipe smoking is you can do it almost unconsciously while reading or watching TV or doing work. You can do this with a cigar too, of course, but I prefer to enjoy them with a beverage and conversation.

What really blows me away are reviews by super-tasters like Jim Inks, or Shane Ireland of Smoking Pipes, who can identify a tobacco they smoked five years ago from the tin note and half a bowl of thoughtful sipping-and this from a universe of dozens of blends!


----------



## Adarus21 (Oct 20, 2019)

Piper said:


> Most of the time I don't try to work out or describe what I'm tasting. I just enjoy the taste (or not). The nice thing about pipe smoking is you can do it almost unconsciously while reading or watching TV or doing work. You can do this with a cigar too, of course, but I prefer to enjoy them with a beverage and conversation.
> 
> What really blows me away are reviews by super-tasters like Jim Inks, or Shane Ireland of Smoking Pipes, who can identify a tobacco they smoked five years ago from the tin note and half a bowl of thoughtful sipping-and this from a universe of dozens of blends!


I have trouble remembering what dinner last night tasted like, let alone being able to pick out different seasonings or spices used, and ive been tasting food for almost 30 years. But I do enjoy opening up my bags and tins and just sitting there smelling the tobacco for a few minutes before putting it away again, only to have that same smell randomly hit again hours after opening.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Lets have a go at this, go easy on me though, im a noob :surprise:

*Gawith & Hoggarth's Dark Flake Scented*

Loaded up my Barling Billiard Lakeland dedicated pipe with a big flake, folded and stuffed after leaving it to dry on a paper towel for about 1 hr.
First off im looking for the Lakeland taste, its there but its in the background, im getting the Tonquin which is strong but not so strong as it is in SG 1792
for me its just the right blend of the two.

I taste the Burley right off which i do like, i find it hard to explain the Virginia as dont have enough pipe experience to give it a good enough breakdown, suffice to say i do geta sweetness which i think is the Virginia. The licorice and maple im not picking out at all.
Its strong, both taste wise and Nic hit (i knew that from my first bowl a few days ago, thats why im smoking it after eating)
I do like it a lot and will be adding more to my ever growing cellar.
If your a Lakeland fan and also like the taste of Tonquin you will love this

Thats all :grin2:


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Fusion said:


> Lets have a go at this, go easy on me though, im a noob :surprise:
> 
> *Gawith & Hoggarth's Dark Flake Scented*
> 
> ...


Well done Colin, @Fusion. This is what this thread is about! Just our thoughts on new to us blends. 
I'm glad this one was resurrected, I've been slacking on opening new blends lately.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Fusion said:


> Lets have a go at this, go easy on me though, im a noob :surprise:
> 
> *Gawith & Hoggarth's Dark Flake Scented*
> 
> ...


Nice work @Fusion! Is it worth trying for the taste, or is the nic hit to the point where, if you have a low tolerance, it's not gonna be enjoyable? After the end of some bowls, I might get a bit of a buzz, but never where I'd need to have a cola nearby, as opposed to cigars.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

JohnBrody15 said:


> Nice work @*Fusion*! Is it worth trying for the taste, or is the nic hit to the point where, if you have a low tolerance, it's not gonna be enjoyable? After the end of some bowls, I might get a bit of a buzz, but never where I'd need to have a cola nearby, as opposed to cigars.


Im going to say it has about the same nic hit as the SG 1792 Flake if that helps


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Colin @Fusion, thanks for the excellent review. Good to know about the prominent tonquin. Tonquin is a no-no for me. I love the Lakeland scent, which I can generally taste only at the beginning of the bowl anyway. But tonquin seems to linger.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Picked this up in my exploration of pipe baccy, as I have found lately I am enjoying the mixes of Latakia, and oriental more and more.

Very tasty mix in my opinion, not too spicy but had very nice notes throughout a bowl, as well with most C&D blends I have found the dryness level to be very smokable right out of the tins.

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Piper said:


> Colin @*Fusion*, thanks for the excellent review. Good to know about the prominent tonquin. Tonquin is a no-no for me. I love the Lakeland scent, which I can generally taste only at the beginning of the bowl anyway. But tonquin seems to linger.


Dang, i got worried that someone probably wont try a blend because of something i said, went and read what @JimInks had to say about it, im safe lol


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Not sue where to put this and thought this is as good a spot as any


Anyone tried St Bruno Flake and if so, what are your thoughts?


Reason im asking is i was looking thru Estaval's site and saw it was deeply discounted, looked it up in TR ans was surprised to see its a Lakeland/Tonquin blend
Had to buy some to try so i went for 5X50g pouches, only came to $29


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Fusion said:


> Not sue where to put this and thought this is as good a spot as any
> 
> Anyone tried St Bruno Flake and if so, what are your thoughts?
> 
> ...


Never tried it but it got some good ratings on tobacco review. New to me as well, an aromatic blend with dark fired Kentucky. Unless that's totally normal, and I'm just slow :grin2: Sounds interesting, let us know your thoughts.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

JohnBrody15 said:


> Never tried it but it got some good ratings on tobacco review. New to me as well, an aromatic blend with dark fired Kentucky. Unless that's totally normal, and I'm just slow :grin2: Sounds interesting, let us know your thoughts.


I did check TR before i bought it, lot of 4 star reviews including @JimInks :grin2:


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

How many variations on an English/Balkan theme can Greg Pease invent? Taking a rough count of his current concoctions containing Latakia, the maestro has eighteen blends under his own name and seven under Drucquer & Sons. He even has a new one—Sparkplug—joining his Heirloom series! Of the blends I've tried and can remember (I should probably take notes), I really like Drucquer Levant and Trafalgar, and GLP Abingdon, Gaslight, Quiet Nights, Blackpoint and sometimes Westminster.

It's been awhile since I had a bowl of GLP Odyssey and I have to say I'm really enjoying it. Despite having a bit of moisture, it's a cinch to pack and keep lit and produces a rich but gentle, flavorful smoke. According to Pease, Odyssey has a lot of Cyprian Latakia but, because of the higher than average proportion of Turkish/oriental leaf, is not Latakia forward. To my jaded palate, it tastes and smells almost like dark fired Kentucky. It has a very pleasant sweet and sour flavor, more sour than sweet, and an earthy, barnyard note but no salt, creosote (like Gaslight) or bitters (like Westminster). If you like Balkan mixtures, or would like to try one, Odyssey is worth a try.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Piper said:


> How many variations on an English/Balkan theme can Greg Pease invent? Taking a rough count of his current concoctions containing Latakia, the maestro has eighteen blends under his own name and seven under Drucquer & Sons. He even has a new one-Sparkplug-joining his Heirloom series! Of the blends I've tried and can remember (I should probably take notes), I really like Drucquer Levant and Trafalgar, and GLP Abingdon, Gaslight, Quiet Nights, Blackpoint and sometimes Westminster.
> 
> It's been awhile since I had a bowl of GLP Odyssey and I have to say I'm really enjoying it. Despite having a bit of moisture, it's a cinch to pack and keep lit and produces a rich but gentle, flavorful smoke. According to Pease, Odyssey has a lot of Cyprian Latakia but, because of the higher than average proportion of Turkish/oriental leaf, is not Latakia forward. To my jaded palate, it tastes and smells almost like dark fired Kentucky. It has a very pleasant sweet and sour flavor, more sour than sweet, and an earthy, barnyard note but no salt, creosote (like Gaslight) or bitters (like Westminster). If you like Balkan mixtures, or would like to try one, Odyssey is worth a try.


Sounds like something i would enjoy, thanks David @Piper


----------



## 404: NAME NOT FOUND (Nov 27, 2018)

So, might be a stupid question, but where does one find tins of pipe tobacco? My local shop only carries a few "bulk" bags plus about 8 different flavors of premium tobacco they get in large jars and package themselves. I've seen tins online, though they are usually pretty expensive (especially after shipping) unless you're buying in bulk. Any advice?


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

404: NAME NOT FOUND said:


> So, might be a stupid question, but where does one find tins of pipe tobacco? My local shop only carries a few "bulk" bags plus about 8 different flavors of premium tobacco they get in large jars and package themselves. I've seen tins online, though they are usually pretty expensive (especially after shipping) unless you're buying in bulk. Any advice?


Online is your best bet, Smokingpipes and Pipes and Cigars are the the 2 most used by me but they are lots of others, a lot of the tin's are available in bulk at much better prices
Look for the special offers, for example P&C has a special right now, pick 3 tins from a list of Mac Baren Tobacco and get a free pipe ashtray, total would be about $33 plus shipping, add a few on and get it up to $79 and shipping is free

https://www.pipesandcigars.com/p/ma...e=4&campid=46974&[email protected]


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

If you're trying out different blends to find what you like, buy in bulk. @Fusion had some good suggestions. It's much easier on the wallet. When you get an idea of your tastes, invest in some tins. You'll thank yourself later.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

MattT said:


> If you're trying out different blends to find what you like, buy in bulk. @Fusion had some good suggestions. It's much easier on the wallet. When you get an idea of your tastes, invest in some tins. You'll thank yourself later.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


I might be reading this wrong, but isn't the above backwards?

Unless you mean buying an ounce or two of bulk to try a blend....I hear bulk and I'm thinking pounds at a time.

Now that I think about it, I think that's what you meant. I should probably go back to trying to warm my ears while I smoke the slowest burning blend in my cellar ....
:vs_laugh:


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

That's exactly what I meant. Buy an ounce, buy a few different ounces. When you get a knack for what your likes are, buy a $10-$20 tin. At least that's what I try to do. It's a lot cheaper than buying tins, smoking a bowl or two out of it, then realizing you don't like it. I've made that mistake many times... and still do. 

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

When ordering your samples, perhaps try one or two blends from each of three broad pipe tobacco categories: Virginia or Virginia/perique (straight Virginia or VaPer), English (contain Latakia) and aromatic.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

404: NAME NOT FOUND said:


> So, might be a stupid question, but where does one find tins of pipe tobacco? My local shop only carries a few "bulk" bags plus about 8 different flavors of premium tobacco they get in large jars and package themselves. I've seen tins online, though they are usually pretty expensive (especially after shipping) unless you're buying in bulk. Any advice?


Tins at a brick and mortar store are going be a lot more expensive than buying online, depending on what state you live in.

Many believe the quality of flavor is better in a tin because it's in a sealed container until you open, vs. a barrel or large jug that gets opened a 100 times a day. I agree with this.

That said, you are getting sound advise above. Buy 1oz samples of tobaccos you hear referenced here (you will hear about many tobaccos, but some will be repeated by multiple people. (Go read the last 10-12 pages of the "What's In You're Bowl" thread and you will pick up on the blends that are mentioned often)

Once you get an idea of the genre's you enjoy, you can use that to ask questions here. Like, "I really enjoyed Haunted Bookshop. Can you guys recommend other blends similar to this?"

With that you can drill down to what you really like. Then, maybe buy a tin or 2 to put away for a while while you keep sampling. Eventually, you'll end up with a hearty cellar.

What you don't want to do, is go buy a lb. of something because someone claims they have found the best tobacco they've ever tasted. Chances are, it won't be the best for you and you'll have a pile of fertilizer that you'll probably never smoke.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

MattT said:


> If you're trying out different blends to find what you like, buy in bulk. @Fusion had some good suggestions. It's much easier on the wallet. When you get an idea of your tastes, invest in some tins. You'll thank yourself later.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Great advice!

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

ebnash said:


> Tins at a brick and mortar store are going be a lot more expensive than buying online, depending on what state you live in.
> 
> Many believe the quality of flavor is better in a tin because it's in a sealed container until you open, vs. a barrel or large jug that gets opened a 100 times a day. I agree with this.
> 
> ...


 Mr Nash speaks the truth. I'll add, an ounce or two goes a long way...I have a shelf full..but love the variety.....lol

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes, @ebnash spoke the truth.

When you do acquire some samples, pay attention to your packing and cadence and smoke a few bowls. Not every bowl, of even a tasty blend, will taste great every time. If just one of your sample bowls hits the spot, you've got a winner. The challenge is to try to repeat the conditions that made it tasty.


----------



## 404: NAME NOT FOUND (Nov 27, 2018)

Thanks guys, checking out pipes and cigars. Maybe I'll treat myself to a couple of samples at some point.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Dunhill My Mixture 965

Most TR reviewers over the years have given Dunhill 965 four stars. The Peterson's re-release is supposed to be very close to its immediate predecessor. I envy the discerning tastebuds of most TR reviewers. They're able to detect more complexity than I generally can. Consequently, my initial take on 965 was that it was a mild, slightly sweetish, pleasant but unremarkable latakia blend. None of the components, which include brown cavendish in addition to the usual latakia, orientals and virginias, seemed all that distinguishable. I missed the rich, meaty, smoky flavor of some of the more robust GLP English/Balkan offerings. But as I smoked down the bowl (a Dunhill ring grain) 965 grew on me. Really grew on me! I started to appreciate how well-balance and harmonious it was. Lovely flavors began to emerge. I hadn't eaten so the nicotine hit made it hard for me to put a label on everything I was tasting but it was so good I didn't care. Had I not persisted, I might have given 965 a lower rating but now I agree with the veteran reviewers. IHMo 965 deserves 4 stars. :smile2:


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Thought i would give this another try

*Cornell & Diehl Pegasus*

Never seen this posted here in "whats in your bowl" but seen a lot at other places i visit and decided to give it a try
No Latakia or Perique? wasnt sure what this would be like but the "lots of Burly" had me wanting to try.
First few puff's i got a light sweetness, kinda rasin/plum taste which i guess is the Virginias, then the Burley came thru, i do love
that taste and it didnt disappoint or disappear, Nutty and woody at the same time,i cant detect he Cavendish with my noob palate

I loaded my bowl right from the pack but i think it needs just a little drying time, Its not strong and just the right amount of Nic
Think of Carter hall but more nutty and no Bourbon

Overall i did like it and im thinking i could come to love it lol, we will see how it goes


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Nice! Sounds like another one I need to try!


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Sam G. Full Virginia Flake
Popped open the little square tin. The smell of hay immediately punches you in the nose. Smells just like summer in a field. For my not so calibrated nose:. Escudo and Orlick Golden Sliced came to mind.

Grabbed my Frank Thunder PPOTY. Set out a flake. Jarred the rest of the tin. And then proceeded to fully rub it out.

Let it sit on the paper towel for a bit, and then packed it in.

First light the flavors are smooth, hitting the tongue with the notes that hit my nose. There's a touch of sweetness and a hint of citrus.

So far, it is quite tasty and different than I am used to. The smell reminds me of how cigarette tobacco smelled when I was a kid in the late 70's. Not this pungent acrid crap they smell like now. It's actually quite grassy tasting at the moment.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

@Fusion and @Scap. Great contributions! Gotta add Pegasus to my list. I had FVF years ago and could never wrap my taste buds around it. Time for another try methinks.:vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Scap said:


> Sam G. Full Virginia Flake
> Popped open the little square tin. The smell of hay immediately punches you in the nose. Smells just like summer in a field. For my not so calibrated nose:. Escudo and Orlick Golden Sliced came to mind.
> 
> Grabbed my Frank Thunder PPOTY. Set out a flake. Jarred the rest of the tin. And then proceeded to fully rub it out.
> ...


Nice write up, i do like FVF but it burns the heck outa my Tougue, I bought a box of it, traded some but still have some left, im not ready to give it another try yet as im still "chugging" my pipe, you know double and triple puffs, need to stop doing that


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Fusion said:


> Nice write up, i do like FVF but it burns the heck outa my Tougue, I bought a box of it, traded some but still have some left, im not ready to give it another try yet as im still "chugging" my pipe, you know double and triple puffs, need to stop doing that


Check out "breath smoking" to help slow down:smile2:


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

JohnBrody15 said:


> Check out "breath smoking" to help slow down:smile2:


Yep will do, i put some out tonight to dry and ill have a go in the morning


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

*St Bruno Flake*

I was reluctant to buy too much of this as its in a pouch and thought it would dry out, got a nice surprise when i opened one to find a sealed "tub" inside the pouch so im now happy i bought 5 pouches. (they were on sale at $5.90)
Beautiful thin flakes that smell divine, kinda fruity sweet with a note of that Lakeland perfume.

Rubbed it out after a 15 min dry on a paper towel and loaded up into a Maddis Brandy and lit it up, the woody Kentucky(i guess thats what it is) is my first flavor then a sweetness which i know is the Virginia, a little spice hit and a background of the unmistakable Lakeland scent. If i had not read @JimIns review i would have missed the Tonquin but seeking it out i did find it.

Just a great smoke, nothing stands out but if you concentrate you can pick out all the different flavors, dont be looking for a heavy Lakeland because its not there, a little bit more than Stonehenge but no where near as much as Coniston or Ennerdale, I think this is my first Virginia/Kentucky blend and here they meld together wonderfully.

Towards the end of the bowl the Lakeland has all but disappeared and the Tonquin has come out to play with the fruity Virginia's, the ever present Kentucky now playing a background roll

All in all a very nice smoke and i will be buying a lot more of it.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Fusion said:


> *St Bruno Flake*
> 
> I was reluctant to buy too much of this as its in a pouch and thought it would dry out, got a nice surprise when i opened one to find a sealed "tub" inside the pouch so im now happy i bought 5 pouches. (they were on sale at $5.90)
> Beautiful thin flakes that smell divine, kinda fruity sweet with a note of that Lakeland perfume.
> ...


Excellent review. I can almost taste it. What's your take on tonquin, Colin? I like Lakeland essence in moderation but have trouble with tonquin.:vs_cool:


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Piper said:


> Excellent review. I can almost taste it. What's your take on tonquin, Colin? I like Lakeland essence in moderation but have trouble with tonquin.:vs_cool:


I like Tonquin, the Tonquin in the St Bruno isnt overpowering but its there and you can taste it more so towards the end of the bowl


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Fusion said:


> I like Tonquin, the Tonquin in the St Bruno isnt overpowering but its there and you can taste it more so towards the end of the bowl


I had a lot of trouble with the tonquin in a freshly opened tin of SG 1792. I gifted a tin and kept one to see if it mellows. Except for GH Grasmere, I love Lakelands. Per advice from Nathan, I'm aging a jar of Grasmere too.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Piper said:


> I had a lot of trouble with the tonquin in a freshly opened tin of SG 1792. I gifted a tin and kept one to see if it mellows. Except for GH Grasmere, I love Lakelands. Per advice from Nathan, I'm aging a jar of Grasmere too.


Oh its no where near as pronounced as it is in 1792, you may like this, i also love the Lakelands but agree the Grasmere is kinda overpowering


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

GL Pease - Blackpoint
Brand New for me. I don't recall seeing this in any recent "what's in your bowl" posts.






















I popped the seal and took a big deep whiff of the beautiful bed of tobacco in the tin. I got the dried dark fruit odors, a bit of sour, a touch of earthy/mushroomy, and manure/barnyard/compost.

Moisture felt good to me, so I packed some into the PPOTY poker, and lit it right up. The Latakia is up front, but not overpowering. The flavors are gentle and balanced. There some sweetness and a touch of pepper. No bite, and plenty of smoke.

Have to admit, this blend tastes very familiar. Maybe a bit like Trafalgar or Levant Mixture, but that's a wild guess.

Overall, halfway through the first bowl, and I like it.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Scap said:


> GL Pease - Blackpoint
> Brand New for me. I don't recall seeing this in any recent "what's in your bowl" posts.
> View attachment 269984
> 
> ...


Sounds like its right up my alley, another to add to the never ending list, nice review


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Ha! These two smell almost identical!!!
Holding the Blackpoint next to the jar of Trafalgar.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Scap said:


> GL Pease - Blackpoint
> Brand New for me. I don't recall seeing this in any recent "what's in your bowl" posts.
> View attachment 269984
> 
> ...


Blackpoint is one of the tins in my "on deck" circle.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

@Scap, that was a great review. I agree there is a lot of overlap amongst GLP's latakia blends, including his blends for Drucquer & Sons. Luckily, there is enough variation (I'm thinking Gaslight v Sextant for example) to keep you from sticking to just one or two.:vs_cool:


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

I should have added that Greg Pease is a master at producing latakia blends. As @Scap mentioned, there may be some overlap, but I have yet to try one I didn't like. I'm less sold on GLP's virginia blends but am not a fan of virginia blends generally, so am probably way off base on that issue.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Piper said:


> @Scap, that was a great review. I agree there is a lot of overlap amongst GLP's latakia blends, including his blends for Drucquer & Sons. Luckily, there is enough variation (I'm thinking Gaslight v Sextant for example) to keep you from sticking to just one or two.:vs_cool:


Thank you. Even though these two blends are similar, I don't feel cheated. An expert palate would likely tell more nuances between them, but for me they are both really good blends.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

GL Pease Embarcadero






















Lifted the following from tobaccoreviews dot com
Rich, ripe red virginias are combined with top grade Izmir leaf, pressed and aged in cakes, then sliced into flakes and tinned. The result is a wonderfully fragrant, natural blend with subdued sweetness, more "brut" than "demi-sec", delightful toasty flavors, and hints of nuttiness and roasted coffee. Satisfying and refreshing; a comforting smoke, with enough complexity to keep it interesting.

Opened this tin this evening. What a beautiful rich, apricot and citrusy smell! Reminded me a bit of Orlick Golden Sliced and Escudo Navy Deluxe.
The flakes felt wet, but rubbed out to perfect moisture. Packed it into one of my stained cobs. And lit it with my Zippo. It lit so easy on the first try that I didn't even have to tamp and relight until about halfway through the bowl.

Flavor is nice. Spice is up there for me. I retrohaled and it burned!!!!! Definitely has a bit of cigar flavor, and I can see where it might be a bit cigarette like in the smoke smell.

While contemplating what I'm writing, I've slowed down my cadence and it's purring like a kitten. Not nearly as harsh as I first assumed.

I'm not sure how I feel about this blend, but it's not awful. I'm such a Latakia fiend that I seriously miss it when it's not there. Otherwise, it's a pleasing smoke. I don't always feel like some blends are better for certain seasons, but this one sure has a spring / early summer feel to it.

Closing thoughts:. VA fans would likely enjoy this. English fans might be a bit disappointed.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Scap said:


> GL Pease Embarcadero
> View attachment 270168
> 
> View attachment 270170
> ...


Nice write up. And I agree, it's tough to love another when your heart belongs to Latakia.......I think that's a song somewhere....


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

JohnBrody15 said:


> Nicely write up. And I agree, it's tough to love another when your heart belongs to Latakia.......I think that's a song somewhere....


Eh, you get over it! &#129315;


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Eh, you get over it! &#129315;


That just makes you sound "easy"....
:vs_laugh:


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Solani 779







I'm about halfway through this tin and I'm thinking that this is another one I should stock up on. It's fairly complex and very well balanced, all of the components are distinctive without being overbearing. I get sweet and citrus from the Virginia's, an earthy spice from the Oriental's and a hardwood campfire from the Latakia. It's interesting how each component has a staring roll as the bowl progresses, the Va highlights from the beginning, transition's to the Orientals and finishes out with the Latakia.it took me a few bowls to figure this one out, it doesn't like to be dried at all, gets a bit harsh, sharp and bitter when I tried. Definitely a sipper to get everything the tobacco offers. Takes a few lights to get going but burns quite nicely after that. No bite at all.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Solani 779
> View attachment 270410
> 
> I'm about halfway through this tin and I'm thinking that this is another one I should stock up on. It's fairly complex and very well balanced, all of the components are distinctive without being overbearing. I get sweet and citrus from the Virginia's, an earthy spice from the Oriental's and a hardwood campfire from the Latakia. It's interesting how each component has a staring roll as the bowl progresses, the Va highlights from the beginning, transition's to the Orientals and finishes out with the Latakia.it took me a few bowls to figure this one out, it doesn't like to be dried at all, gets a bit harsh, sharp and bitter when I tried. Definitely a sipper to get everything the tobacco offers. Takes a few lights to get going but burns quite nicely after that. No bite at all.


Very interesting Nathan. There are so many great English blends but Solani blends seem to stand out. Where would you rank this among English blends?:vs_cool:


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Piper said:


> Very interesting Nathan. There are so many great English blends but Solani blends seem to stand out. Where would you rank this among English blends?:vs_cool:


I think it's going to end up being a top ten for me, maybe even a top five. There are times when I want a straight up lat bomb and this one won't scratch that itch, it's more along the lines of the D&S blends.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

A Handsome tin opening.

Hansome Flake by SG showed up this afternoon with my Stanwell POTY 2020








The stamped cardboard piece show below is about 1/8th inch thick and took some determination to remove it.








The broken flake is soaking wet, of course, and smells of spice cake. I'm not sure what is in this blend, but knowing SG, it will be different than anything I'm used to.








I fished a flake out, and chopped it up a bit. Going to let it dry out for about 20-30 minutes, then rub it out further, before I take my Stanwell out for its first bowl.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Scap said:


> A Handsome tin opening.
> 
> Hansome Flake by SG showed up this afternoon with my Stanwell POTY 2020
> 
> ...


Holy cow that looks tasty....another thread I gotta stay out of....spice cake! 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Popped a tin of the SG Hansom Flake, letting dry now. The new tins leave a lot to be desired, this one doesn’t even come close to resealing, it’s one and done. I’ve heard from a few people who received tins that already had the seal broke. Keep an eye on em and have a jar ready for when you open one.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Not a tin, but a tin colored bag.








Smells of cocoa and leather.








Quick codger scoop into my short and wide Neerup.








First light is sweet and leathery. Not campfire/creosote like at all. My palate seems to think this has a topping, but it's not overbearing. The name would seem to indicate it is a heavy lat bomb; however, it is quite smooth and balanced. Definitely, some modern day alchemy going on here.

For me, Ken Byron Ventures is batting a thousand. So far, every KBV blend I've tried has been outstanding.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

That's quite the KBV endorsement Steve @Scap! Nice quick read.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Piper said:


> That's quite the KBV endorsement Steve @Scap! Nice quick read.


And true all around!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Peter Stokerby Luxury Navy Flake from the PIF thread supplied by @*ebnash*

Great looking flake, Bag note is a little mustiness with Raisins.
Seemed a little damp so i let it dry for about 1 hr on a paper towel then did the fold and stuff into a Frank Thunder Bulldog
At first light i didnt get much from it, a sweetness and i was picking up the Perique but in the background, did my normal chugging 
and it soon told me to slow down, didn burn but had a tingle on the tongue, slowed down and the Virginia and Perique decided to come together,
Oh boy, this is wonderful, started to get citrus and nuts, the topping which i read is Rum is a background player but it adds to the experience.
It reminded me of another tobacco iv had recently and it took me a while to figure out what it was, Royal Yacht, yea i know there is no Perique in 
Royal Yacht but it is what it is. Not overly strong, room note is nice though i always smoke outside.

All in all a great 1hr smoke that will become part of my rotation and given its a Bulk and cheap for what it is there will be a lot of it.
Big thank you to Erik for introducing me to this delightful Flake


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Very apt description Colin @Fusion. PS LNF and LBF are great blends.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

@Fusion a slow cadence is key....we need to get you some Bullseye flake also...I've liked all the Stokebye I've tried. Nice review, same thing happened my first Navy Flake smoke!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Hickorynut said:


> @*Fusion* a slow cadence is key....we need to get you some Bullseye flake also...I've liked all the Stokebye I've tried. Nice review, same thing happened my first Navy Flake smoke!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


Yea i know but, well you know :grin2:

@ebnash sent me some Bullseye Flake his package, not tried it yet


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

C&D Three Friars bulk, Virginia, Burley and Perique 
The tin/bag note is horse manure.
Moisture level is decent.
Loaded this bowl with no dry time.
This is a burley forward blend with the Virginia as a supporting player and the perique taking a background role. I think that some dry time will bring the Perique forward a bit and bring some more of the Virginia sweetness out.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

MacBaren Burley London Blend

This was a limited re-release of a tobacco that was discontinued several years back. I want to say they were sold back in November/December of last year and I hesitated, so missed the chance to purchase. I recently found a gent from another forum must have bought a lot, because he offered to sell me up to 8 100g tins. I chose to purchase 3 and don’t regret it a bit. 

This tobacco has had consistently great reviews over the years and as I’m a Burley lover, I had to try it. Reviews mentioned a chocolate/cocoa topping, but insisted a true Burley forward smoke. 

When I popped the tin yesterday, I was immediately let down to find an overly sweet and powdered imitation cocoa smell. Just smelled like an over flavored Aromatic. Gladly, I was wrong! This is clearly a Burley forward blend with a touch of sweet Virginia and a white Burley coming through. There is natural sweetness and some cocoa that lasts for a short time at the beginning of the smoke. Then, for me, it just settles in and builds on solid Burley, while holding that mild sweetness. A truly mellow and enjoyable smoke. And then when it’s all over, it leaves that classic grandpas spicy sweet pipe aroma in your nose. 

I’m very pleased to have located this and think I probably purchased the right amount for me. I’ll get years out of these 3 tins. I was also delighted to choose this as the first smoke in a new pipe.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

ebnash said:


> MacBaren Burley London Blend
> 
> This was a limited re-release of a tobacco that was discontinued several years back. I want to say they were sold back in November/December of last year and I hesitated, so missed the chance to purchase. I recently found a gent from another forum must have bought a lot, because he offered to sell me up to 8 100g tins. I chose to purchase 3 and don't regret it a bit.
> 
> ...


Excellent review Erik. I'm an ambivalent burley smoker, probably because there are some smokes I've had that were out of this world and some that were awful. I don't seem to like HBS but do like Solani ABF. Are you able to compare this to those two?


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Piper said:


> Excellent review Erik. I'm an ambivalent burley smoker, probably because there are some smokes I've had that were out of this world and some that were awful. I don't seem to like HBS but do like Solani ABF. Are you able to compare this to those two?


Between those two, I'd say it's closer to HBS, but I wouldn't use that as a comparison tobacco. There is no dark fired or any fired Burley, so not like ABF. For me, the closest comparison would be Sir Walter Raleigh because of the cocoa note, but nowhere as sweet. Its what I want an old school drug store Burley to taste like. I'd be happy to send you a sample, but if you like it and want to buy more, you are out of luck unless the gent I purchased from has more.

Let me know, but in times like these, I'd rather not send out samples. I live in and work in Bay Area counties that have the highest rate COVID cases. I realize you are in a hot zone as well, but I'm also going to work everyday.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

ebnash said:


> Between those two, I'd say it's closer to HBS, but I wouldn't use that as a comparison tobacco. There is no dark fired or any fired Burley, so not like ABF.  For me, the closest comparison would be Sir Walter Raleigh because of the cocoa note, but nowhere as sweet. Its what I want an old school drug store Burley to taste like. I'd be happy to send you a sample, but if you like it and want to buy more, you are out of luck unless the gent I purchased from has more.
> 
> Let me know, but in times like these, I'd rather not send out samples. I live in and work in Bay Area counties that have the highest rate COVID cases. I realize you are in a hot zone as well, but I'm also going to work everyday.


Thanks for the information Erik. Of course, no samples! I don't need any more tobacco anyhow. Stay well my friend.


----------



## MattT (May 31, 2017)

Warped Cloud Hopper. Opened this tin today to jar and hopefully enjoy this evening. Wonderful notes of raisins and citrus upon opening.























Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Cracked my first tin of Peterson's Perfect Plug. This beautifully symmetrical block of rich brown tobacco is aptly named. Mind you, it's an awfully big tin for such a diminutive plug! It's composed of burley and virgina. I carved off a few thin slices with a pen knife, chopped the slices into cubes, packed it into a small pipe and let it dry for a couple of hours. This first bowl is slightly sweet and nutty and the ambient smoke has a pleasant fruity aroma. The topping begins a bit caramel and then becomes plummy—but is barely detectable. This is not an aromatic as I think of it and it's not quite as flavorful as University Flake or St Bruno Flake, both of which I like better. Nevertheless, it's rich, pleasant and smokeable with no harshness and, overall, quite satisfying.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm trying to solve the riddle of Stonehenge.








Stonehenge Flake. Brand new to me, I wanted to try it out since it is supposed to be a Lakeland.









Tin note is not what I expected. Almost like if you were in a bakery that was making birthday cakes, you know how the icing smells? But there's a hint of flatulence hidden within the smell of the icing. It's either that or old fruit cake. Perhaps old fruit cake is a better analogy. 
:vs_laugh:









The flake is cut thin and sort of stretches like a pleated material or accordion bellows.

I've got it sitting out on my bamboo cutting board (leftover scrap from my floor install) to let it dry out some. I'll give it a whirl in a few minutes, and post up in the "what's in your bowl" thread.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

I do like Stonehenge but for the life of me i cant taste any Lakeland in it, but then again my taste buds are very close to 65 years old


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Scap said:


> I'm trying to solve the riddle of Stonehenge.
> View attachment 275966
> 
> 
> ...


Had my wife give it a sniff.... She says tobacco and perfume. That's better than birthday cake farts, so obviously my nose needs to grow up and/or get calibrated.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

I have always tasted a light Lakeland in Stonehenge until the last tin, which was a couple of years old. I miss the perfume. Stonehenge was my Lakeland gateway but this recent tin was a disappointment-just a nice mellow virginia. Interested to read what @Scap thinks.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Piper said:


> I have always tasted a light Lakeland in Stonehenge until the last tin, which was a couple of years old. I miss the perfume. Stonehenge was my Lakeland gateway but this recent tin was a disappointment-just a nice mellow virginia. Interested to read what @Scap thinks.


I posted my thoughts over in the bowl thread.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Popped the lid on a tin of Charing Cross.








This is a new to me blend, so didn't know what to expect.

Tin notes are typical English. Leather, mustiness, and campfire. Checks off all the boxes for me.








I figured it would taste just like any other English/Balkan, but this one has a sweet ketchup BBQ sauce taste to it. It's actually quite nice.

*With all these English/Balkan blends tasting so similar, I wonder what would happen if I took a pinch or two of each and threw them all into a single jar. Would my Frankenstein's monster taste better than the individual blends or would it be utter rubbish?
:vs_laugh:


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Scap said:


> Popped the lid on a tin of Charing Cross.
> View attachment 276346
> 
> 
> ...


According to the master blender of C&D, they draw from a limited selection of component tobaccos to make all their lines, including GLPease, Drucquer and C&D itself. It would not be surprising if there were a lot of overlap among their English/Balkan blends but somehow they're distinguishable one from the other. Which makes me think that, if you threw them all in a jar, the whole would not be greater than the sum of the parts LOL.

(BTW, I notice I inadvertently managed to get every homonym of "there" in the second last sentence. :nerd2


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Piper said:


> According to the master blender of C&D, they draw from a limited selection of component tobaccos to make all their lines, including GLPease, Drucquer and C&D itself. It would not be surprising if there were a lot of overlap among their English/Balkan blends but somehow they're distinguishable one from the other. Which makes me think that, if you threw them all in a jar, the whole would not be greater than the sum of the parts LOL.
> 
> (BTW, I notice I inadvertently managed to get every homonym of "there" in the second last sentence. :nerd2


Homonym, is that when you don't know the words to the song and just kind of make a kazoo noise through your nose? :grin2:


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

Believe me, I'm not proud of the accomplishment!


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Piper said:


> :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> Believe me, I'm not proud of the accomplishment!


Between the two of us we know you wanted to too.
:vs_whistle:


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Piper said:


> According to the master blender of C&D, they draw from a limited selection of component tobaccos to make all their lines, including GLPease, Drucquer and C&D itself. It would not be surprising if there were a lot of overlap among their English/Balkan blends but somehow they're distinguishable one from the other. Which makes me think that, if you threw them all in a jar, the whole would not be greater than the sum of the parts LOL.
> 
> (*BTW, I notice I inadvertently managed to get every homonym of "there" in the second last sentence. :nerd2:*)


Nice work Piper! :grin2:

@Scap, my first thought about mixing English/Balkan blends from all the major blenders, you could get a "crossing the streams from the proton packs in Ghostbusters" situation.........so.......definitely funnier in my head.....


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

JohnBrody15 said:


> Nice work Piper! :grin2:
> 
> @Scap, my first thought about mixing English/Balkan blends from all the major blenders, you could get a "crossing the streams from the proton packs in Ghostbusters" situation.........so.......definitely funnier in my head.....


Better than human sacrifices; dogs and cats living together...Mass Hysteria.
:vs_laugh:


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

PPP














As Piper mentioned, just a beautiful block of tobacco. It's like a piece of candy.

I cut a single slice off, and let it rest for a few minutes.








Then, I rubbed it out as best I could, without completely pulverizing it, and let it rest for about 20 minutes more.









Finally, I loaded up my meer for the maiden voyage.








Bon Voyage!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Looks like a perfect plug to me!


----------



## Brew&Puff (Apr 25, 2020)

I very recently popped a tin of CAO Moontrance. 

It claims exotic fruit & bourbon vanilla on the tin, Virginia & Cavendish tobacco. 

I can't post a pictures yet, but it was a fantastic tin. 

Aromatics are what I smoke the least of, but this one was impressive. 

The tin note was amazing, it was somewhere between figs and the berries in captain crunch (It is what it is lol) 

The room note was great, like a toned down version of the tin note, with a little of the bourbon vanilla making an appearance. 

My nose might have tricked me, but I swear I could taste a little of what I was smelling.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Brew&Puff said:


> I very recently popped a tin of CAO Moontrance.
> 
> It claims exotic fruit & bourbon vanilla on the tin, Virginia & Cavendish tobacco.
> 
> ...


Nice Review, iv been hesitant to try the CAO blends, not keen on heavy aro's and hate the taste of Vanilla or Cherry in Tobacco, ok in a pie :wink2:


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Gawith Hoggarth Brown Flake Licorice or Scented depending on where you look, its Scented on TR

I bought this for quite a few reasons, i haven't had any GH i didn't like, Licorice is yummy, im cellaring GH heavy when i find it.

Pulled out the Frank Thunder POTY poker as its a great Flake pipe.

First few puffs were a disappointment, not much taste at all, then i started to get it, fruity, a little Tonquin in the background. (im reading @*JimInks* review as im writing this trying to pick out the flavors he is getting) For me the Burley is in the forefront with just a little sweetness from what im guessing is the Virginia.
Molasses and cocoa? not so much, at the half way point im not getting any licorice but a stronger sweetness in a good way. The burley is still there but in the background now and im getting a burnt sugar taste which i guess is the molasses.
Last quarter of the bow everything seems to come together, very satisfying, still i cant detect any licorice which is my only regret.
Overall very nice, just dont be expecting any BIG flavors like quite a few of the GH blends, a smooth great smoke and i will be buying more.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Fusion said:


> Gawith Hoggarth Brown Flake Licorice or Scented depending on where you look, its Scented on TR
> 
> I bought this for quite a few reasons, i haven't had any GH i didn't like, Licorice is yummy, im cellaring GH heavy when i find it.
> 
> ...


Sounds good but I'd be disappointed not to taste licorice. I love licorice and think it would taste great in a blend.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

In my experience, licorice in the states is different than in the EU. Had a classmate offer me some from his visit over there somewhere....can't remember where exactly. Could have been Amsterdam.

Anywho, it didn't taste like I expected it to taste. It was bloody awful, and I had to spit it out. So perhaps the licorice flavor in this GH blend is not the same flavor as we'd expect. I think what we call licorice is more like fennel or anise, and much sweeter than the salty nasty thing they call black liquorice candy over there....


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Scap said:


> In my experience, licorice in the states is different than in the EU. Had a classmate offer me some from his visit over there somewhere....can't remember where exactly. Could have been Amsterdam.
> 
> Anywho, it didn't taste like I expected it to taste. It was bloody awful, and I had to spit it out. So perhaps the licorice flavor in this GH blend is not the same flavor as we'd expect. I think what we call licorice is more like fennel or anise, and much sweeter than the salty nasty thing they call black liquorice candy over there....


I think your dead on with this analysis. Anise is something I've picked up in a few of the GH Lakeland's


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Scap said:


> In my experience, licorice in the states is different than in the EU. Had a classmate offer me some from his visit over there somewhere....can't remember where exactly. Could have been Amsterdam.
> 
> Anywho, it didn't taste like I expected it to taste. It was bloody awful, and I had to spit it out. So perhaps the licorice flavor in this GH blend is not the same flavor as we'd expect. I think what we call licorice is more like fennel or anise, and much sweeter than the salty nasty thing they call black liquorice candy over there....


Lol dont forget im from England, still didnt taste ir :grin2:


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

It's true, when we think licorice in NA, we think black Twizzlers; in Europe they think something closer to slightly sweetened tarmac that's been salted to prevent icing. I like them both. I've tasted anise in a few blends too. It tastes more vegetal, like caraway seeds in a rye bread, than like a candy. Also very nice.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Fusion said:


> Lol dont forget im from England, still didnt taste ir :grin2:


Was not aware of that. That's a good trivia question if you ever post a "answer these random questions about me" give away thread.
:grin2:


----------



## Brew&Puff (Apr 25, 2020)

Peterson Elizabethan Mixture

Ribbon cut VaPer
Smoked in a Roma Straight Stem
Lit with pipe zippo

Tin Note:
Citrus, Figs, Grass, Spice

Room Note:
Too Windy to catch much more than basic tobacco 

First light: 9:30 pm
Natural Tobacco, Citrus, White pepper, Red Chili Pepper 

Mid Bowl:
Mostly perique, spice (red pepper), no harshness. Faint background Virginia. 

Mid bowl 2:
Flavor shift: spice is starting to share the show with the Virginias, still very much there but slightly subdued from the initial pepper bomb. 

End of bowl: 10:06 PM
Mostly the same as after the flavor shift. The pepper picks back up for a few puffs after tamp and relight. Good to the bottom of the bowl, very mild ashy taste at the very end.

Strength:
Strong enough for a nightcap, too strong for walking about for my preference, but not a knock your socks off strength. 

Thoughts:
It’s a nice blend, this one is going in a mason jar soon and will be an every now and then smoke. I was surprised at just how perique forward this blend is. If you want a spicy blend, this is it.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

That makes me want to pop one of my Elizabethan tins... Nice review!


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

I have a couple of tins and some in a jar, i do like it, great review :thumb:


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Fusion said:


> I have a couple of tins and some in a jar, i do like it, great review :thumb:


OOOPs mine is the Dunhill version, if its anything like the Royal yacht its the same or very similar anyway


----------



## Brew&Puff (Apr 25, 2020)

Fusion said:


> OOOPs mine is the Dunhill version, if its anything like the Royal yacht its the same or very similar anyway


From what I understand, Peterson bought the rights from Dunhill when they stopped making tobacco. Allegedly they use the same tobacco, with the same formula, in the same factory, and kept the artwork, just changing the name.

It would be interesting if someone were to do a review side by side to see if the blends really are the same. The only challenge I see is the Dunhill tins would have some years of age on them, and the Peterson tins would be fresher.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Brew&Puff said:


> From what I understand, Peterson bought the rights from Dunhill when they stopped making tobacco. Allegedly they use the same tobacco, with the same formula, in the same factory, and kept the artwork, just changing the name.
> 
> It would be interesting if someone were to do a review side by side to see if the blends really are the same. The only challenge I see is the Dunhill tins would have some years of age on them, and the Peterson tins would be fresher.


I think Bradley at Stuff and Things did a YT vid on it.
However, it seems like the many pipers are split on if they are the same or not.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Excellent, very comprehensive review @Brew&Puff. My hat is off to pipers who can detect a range of flavors in a single bowl of tobacco let alone compare flavors of the same blend from one tin to another. My taste buds (it would be too grandiose to call my fluky apparatus a palate) are highly temperamental. There are too many days when everything tastes like harsh smoke to me, and blessed days when I can taste a variety of flavors and and thoroughly enjoy one bowl after another.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Am feeling like something new,







Dan Tobacco, Salty Dogs
I put the lighter in the pic for scale, that's a 50g plug! Shaved off a couple flakes for after dinner.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Am feeling like something new,
> View attachment 282524
> 
> Dan Tobacco, Salty Dogs
> I put the lighter in the pic for scale, that's a 50g plug! Shaved off a couple flakes for after dinner.


That's some dense tobacco! Looking forward to your impressions Nathan.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Am feeling like something new,
> View attachment 282524
> 
> Dan Tobacco, Salty Dogs
> I put the lighter in the pic for scale, that's a 50g plug! Shaved off a couple flakes for after dinner.


Although HU blends are not available in the US, they're manufactured by Dan Tobacco which are available here. I wonder if there are any Dan blends that are close to HU Director's Cut?


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

I cracked a tin of HU Dockworker, gifted by @Fusion, and folded a flake into my Altinok meer. According to the reviews on TR, Dockworker is a unique Burley/Oriental blend with exotic Virginias. The burley from Malawi is said to have chocolate notes, with no cigarette taste or smell, and the orientals are supposedly prominent and spicy. For some reason, the comments on TR made me think of St Bruno Flake and University Flake, both of which I like. The tin note, however, was vinegar and ketchup. My taste buds weren't awake enough this morning to detect any nuances when I first lit up. I can say it perfectly complemented the black coffee from Brazil I was drinking, almost as if the smoke were supplying cream and a bit of cocoa powder to the cup. Later, as I smoked down the bowl and my taste buds began to awaken, the tobacco opened up. The nicely balanced blend of tastes scored a bullseye on the flavor wheel for me-dead center of sweet, sour, savory, nutty and buttery. It wasn't bitter or salty, and I didn't detect the spiciness. The flakes were sticky and flexible when I folded and stuffed them but they took to the light fairly easily, kept their flavor to the bottom of the bowl and never bit me. On first impression, Dockworker is a satisfying, creamy, mellow smoke with a flavor profile that falls right in the middle of my strike zone. Thanks again Colin for sending me the tin.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

I figured since you guys are smoking HU blends that I'd dig into my HU stash. Behold, Fayyum kake.










So far, I'm noticing how smooth it is. And also, that it has a bit of a kick to it. Granted my nicotine tolerance is super low given I haven't been smoking too much. 
I pick up a hint of fermentation which makes me think it needs time to settle. Not sure if that's even a thing. It tastes "fresh." That might also come from a hint of an earthy/vegetative taste. Ultimately I'm thinking I want it to air out a little. Maybe that's because it's pretty powerful, albeit not overwhelming. 
Good stuff so far. We'll see how she progresses over the next few weeks.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

felt like opening a tin... picked something that's no longer in production, and i only have one. so... why sit on it any longer?

Sutliff Golden age.

i most likely purchased this in 2012 (best guess)

tin note is not very potent, but pleasant. i cant quite put a name on what i'm smelling, it's a subtle mixture of different things. a little sweet-is, woodsy, straw-like.
then it hit me... it reminded me of when i was a little kid, how my pet rabbit's cage smelled after we cleaned it  we suffed it with hay and straw.

moisture level from tin was near perfect for my preferences. not too wet, didn't need drying.

depending on where i look, this gets either compared to elizabethan, as a virginia perique blend, or... a blend of perique, turkish, burley, black cavendish, and virginia

i'm leaning towards the latter, there is more going on than just a VA/Per
i haven't opened my tin of elizabethan yet, so can't compare.

flavor, is on the medium side, and they all sort of muddle together. i'd almost call it balanced.
feels pretty light on the perique, OR nearly 8 years of resting has taken the bite out of it.

sorry, not good at picking up on all the details. but i do enjoy this. would make a great morning smoke, or like what i'm doing now, the first one for the night, before i pick something more full bodied.

paired it with mexican coffee, black.

if anyone knows of similar current production blends, let me know.

Cheers!
J.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice review. I was worried for a moment when you said it smelled like your rabbit's cage!:smile2:


----------



## Cristi (Sep 1, 2020)

Was genuinely considering adding to this topic but... as one of the last few unopened tins in existence, this one is waiting for a special occasion. But i can say that this is my favourite tobacco. When i was a child, we had part of our house burn down in a fire. My dad managed to save, amongst other things, a lot of his old books. As i was growing up we never had much of a TV, not to mention computers, or video games, or the internet, so what i had for entertainment were those old books my dad saved from the fire. All of them were touched by fire, some more than others, so as i was embarking on all sorts of stories and fairytales, the smell that always followed me was of old musty books and smoke. And that is exactly what this tobacco smells like to me. It brings back a lot of memories, a lot of nostalgia, so it is a very special blend for me. Unfortunately, this is the last tin i'll ever see, most likely, so i'm saving it for something special.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Cristi said:


> Was genuinely considering adding to this topic but... as one of the last few unopened tins in existence, this one is waiting for a special occasion. But i can say that this is my favourite tobacco. When i was a child, we had part of our house burn down in a fire. My dad managed to save, amongst other things, a lot of his old books. As i was growing up we never had much of a TV, not to mention computers, or video games, or the internet, so what i had for entertainment were those old books my dad saved from the fire. All of them were touched by fire, some more than others, so as i was embarking on all sorts of stories and fairytales, the smell that always followed me was of old musty books and smoke. And that is exactly what this tobacco smells like to me. It brings back a lot of memories, a lot of nostalgia, so it is a very special blend for me. Unfortunately, this is the last tin i'll ever see, most likely, so i'm saving it for something special.


Nice memory. Reading books, especially physical books, might become as rare as that tin of Frog Morton Cellar.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Solani Festival 2020

I like Solani Silver Flake and Virginia Flake a lot so I decided to give Festival a try. Festival is a light European-style aromatic composed of ragged ribbons and flecks of burley, virginia and black cavendish, garnished with a light fruit topping. It is almost identical to W.O. Larsen Signature except that Signature is Danish and has the unmistakeable aroma of apricots while Festival is German and has a hard to identify aroma said to be plum.

If you're looking for a change of pace from "pure" tobaccos, Festival is a nice option. After a few lights and tamps, Festival smokes to the bottom of the bowl with no relights and retains its mild fruity taste and room note right to the end. If I had to choose between Festival and Signature, I'd go with Festival. The two Larsen blends I've tried-Signature and 1864-both tended to bite me. (I've heard the same complaint from other folks on this forum as well.) Festival gave occasional hints of heading in that direction but fortunately never got there.

I prefer light European aromatics, like Festival, to heavy American ones, like Molto Dolce (which I also enjoy on occasion). Nevertheless, I have a feeling this 50g tin of Solani Festival will last me much longer than my 100g tin of Solani Virginia Flake.

Photos: Signature has been in its foil pouch stuffed in a Ball jar since 2017. This probably explains why the threads of virginia in the Signature are slightly darker than in the Solani Festival, which was purchased on Black Friday 2020.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Piper said:


> Solani Festival 2020
> 
> I like Solani Silver Flake and Virginia Flake a lot so I decided to give Festival a try. Festival is a light European-style aromatic composed of ragged ribbons and flecks of burley, virginia and black cavendish, garnished with a light fruit topping. It is almost identical to W.O. Larsen Signature except that Signature is Danish and has the unmistakeable aroma of apricots while Festival is German and has a hard to identify aroma said to be plum.
> 
> ...


Sounds good David. Solani does it right!


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Gawith Hogarth Bosun Plug

Im a fan of every GH blend i have tried up to now and this one did not disappoint.

Opening the box i was immediately reminded of "Bazooka" chewing gum from my childhood, for me it smells just like it (I did love Bazooka but was always pizzed off because being in UK i couldnt save the wrappers and send for the gifts posted on them)

Because i dont have a pocket knife i broke out my tuck cutter from my cigar rolling and sliced it with that, it still had to be broken up by hand as its quite a dense plug.
Was expecting Lakeland and didnt get much of it, instead i got a mix of War horse green and Condor which i didnt mind in the slightest, a little floral but nothing like Ennerdale, Coniston or Grasmere.

My pipe Palate is not the best but i picked up the Burley right away, not an overly strong smoke, i would say medium, no tongue bite (Yea) So a Va/Bur with funk is my classification.

Overall i really enjoy it and happy i snagged 1lb of it as im thinking we wont be getting anymore GH until next year.


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Cornell & Diehl - Awakened Elder
*

First review here, so bear with me.

Really like the black and bright green artwork on this one. Give the impression of being strong and mysterious. Apparently this comes from an HP Lovecraft series of tobaccos which is interesting.

When I cracked this one open I was instantly hit by smell of smoky latakia and a subtle BBQ sent. Getting my nose closer to the tin I start picking up more of a sour, earthy, musty, and slightly sweet smell. There's quite a bit going on here.

As far as moisture this tobacco comes more or less ready to smoke. I was expecting it to be much more moist. It could benefit from a little drying but really wouldn't be necessary. This is a nice ribbon cut tobacco with some chunks of latakia. Really easy to pack and light.

On the initial light overall it's quite smooth and light with just a slight bite from the virginas and perique. As I smoke I'm starting to pick up more spicy elements, and a little rougher edges. The Cavendish adds a very slight sweetness and helps add some smoothness. This tobacco is more complex than most I have smoked and get hit with different levels of smokiness, sourness, and sweetness. Smoking this at a slower pace to pick up on the different flavors I enjoy it very much.

The latakia comes much more to the front about halfway into the bowl. It seems to wrap around the other tobaccos and just bring everything together. The sweetness of the cavendish also begins to stand out more mid way. This tobacco seems to get smoother and it gets closer to the bottom which I really haven't experienced before. almost bordering on the flavors of some aromatic/english crossover blends I've had in the past. There is subtle spice from the perique throughout.

Overall I would say this tobacco hits right about medium in both flavor and nicotine hit. The flavor is forward and good tasting but doesn't seem to linger in the mouth as much as other blends with this much latakia. I really like the complexity here and how it changes through out the bowl. I have lots of other tobaccos to try but I could see myself buying this again in the future. Would also like to see what it does with age.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Nice Review Cory, sounds like something i would like


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Excellent review @cory1984. I really got a feel for it. Sounds like an interesting blend. Awakened Elder sounds as if it has me in mind, except for the awakened part LOL.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Nice write up @cory1984 sounds like another I should try!


----------



## cory1984 (Jul 7, 2012)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Nice write up @*cory1984* sounds like another I should try!





Piper said:


> Excellent review @*cory1984*. I really got a feel for it. Sounds like an interesting blend. Awakened Elder sounds as if it has me in mind, except for the awakened part LOL.





Fusion said:


> Nice Review Cory, sounds like something i would like


Thanks guys!:vs_cool: Really appreciate your replies.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Nice review Corey. Sounds like something I should avoid, Lol...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

cory1984 said:


> *Cornell & Diehl - Awakened Elder
> *
> 
> First review here, so bear with me.
> ...


Great review R/G for you sir!:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Piper said:


> Solani Festival 2020
> 
> I like Solani Silver Flake and Virginia Flake a lot so I decided to give Festival a try. Festival is a light European-style aromatic composed of ragged ribbons and flecks of burley, virginia and black cavendish, garnished with a light fruit topping. It is almost identical to W.O. Larsen Signature except that Signature is Danish and has the unmistakeable aroma of apricots while Festival is German and has a hard to identify aroma said to be plum.
> 
> ...





Fusion said:


> Gawith Hogarth Bosun Plug
> 
> Im a fan of every GH blend i have tried up to now and this one did not disappoint.
> 
> ...


I really enjoyed your guys reviews very much as well.
Sorry i can't hit your R/G
It wont let me for a while least ways.
It says i love you too much.
:vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool::vs_cool:


----------



## GunnyJ (Jun 22, 2018)

I found Blend Your Own Pipe Tobacco a little while ago and thought "yeah, I can do that..." so I picked up some different tobaccos to give it a whirl and made a 50g batch of Christmas 2018:

Virginia Double-Bright 37.5% (6 of 16 parts)
Prilep [light Oriental] 25% (4 of 16 parts)
Perique 12.5% (2 of 16 parts)
Latakia 18.75% (3 of 16 parts)
Pennsylvania (cigar leaf) 6.25% (1 of 16 parts)

I appreciate the percentages rather than ounces since it's easier to calculate (for me anyways). Then on page 12 I saw the part about pressing a blend into a cake. That set up is way to big for my noob enjoyment purposes, but I did find a post where the guy said "...All you really need is a couple of smooth pieces of wood that are fairly stout and maybe four good C clamps...". OK, a container that can handle the pressure and a way to apply said pressure...

Since I'm doing this for fun, the scale is small, and I took a two inch slip on PVC cap, lined it with a coffee filter, put about half the Christmas 2018 in, topped it with a disc of oak, and applied a C-clamp. I've been tightening it every day or two. I think I did this on the 13th (didn't write that down...). Given how much this compresses I probably could have done all 50g at once. Unintended bonus - this little cake fits perfect in an 8 oz. Ball jar.

A cool experiment. Here's the opening / reveal.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

@GunnyJ, that is a very good-looking puck! It will be fun to dial in the perfect blend. (Toss in a little Old Spice and you'll have a Lakeland LOL.) Let us know how it smokes.:vs_cool:


----------



## GunnyJ (Jun 22, 2018)

Piper said:


> Toss in a little Old Spice and you'll have a Lakeland LOL...




😬


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Opened a tin of Stockton.
















Nice slices. Reminds me a bit of oysters. Smells better. Even tastes better.

Tin moisture felt fairly moist, but the slices dried up good enough to burn pretty quick.

To me it is similar to PS Bullseye Flake, but still just different enough to be standalone.


----------



## GunnyJ (Jun 22, 2018)

Scap said:


> Opened a tin of Stockton.


I picked up a couple of those but dropped them into the cellar unopened. Looks good. I received two (100g) tins of Rattray's Exotic Passion today. The tins aren't sealed and the plastic the tobacco is in is loose so I transferred it to a jar immediately. 

This blend is described as a "colorful blend of tobaccos comprising golden-yellow Virginia, nutty Burley and Black Cavendish. The rising unmistakable scent of fresh, juicy and sweet orange anticipates the convincing tone of the mixture. Enhanced by a duet of perfectly ripe mango and passion fruit combined with a hint of maple syrup, a well-balanced harmony is unfolding."

They aren't kidding about the "scent of fresh, juicy and sweet orange"...it's definitely there. It's not over the top or punch you in the face but it's apparent. I'm going to try this later this afternoon. I've never smelled a tobacco like this and it's promising...


----------



## GunnyJ (Jun 22, 2018)

Received a 100g tin of Sillem's Schwarz, and like the Rattray's above, the tin wasn't sealed and the plastic the tobacco is in is loose so I transferred this to a jar immediately as well.


----------



## GunnyJ (Jun 22, 2018)

Rattray's Exotic Passion 

I put this in a jar about 12 hours ago and there's a lot of smells going on it that jar. I can definitely pick out the orange. As weird as it sounds, it has a "clean" aroma to it. The fruity aroma outplays other aromas, in my opinion, but they aren't too powerful and not overwhelming at all. The moisture content is about right. I was able to put it in a pipe and fire it up (I did have to re-light a few times, mostly from newbyness I think).

The fruity notes are a nice change to the standard cherry/vanilla aromatics I've tried. The flavors are noticeable while smoking, but not over the top. This came in a 100g tin and is $18 at Smoking Pipes and $25 at Boswells. I watched a couple of reviews on YouTube and one guy said this will definitely ghost a pipe. I smoked a bowl in a brand new cob and I think I'll disagree with him. Maybe it will if I smoke it all in the same pipe, but after not after one bowl.

Overall, I really did enjoy this blend. It is very different from anything I've had so far (in my limited piping experience). I think the price point is pretty good for the amount and quality you get. Give this a try if you like aromatics and want a change, it's pretty good.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Excellent review! Can't think of any other orange-flavored light aromatics.


----------



## GunnyJ (Jun 22, 2018)

Piper said:


> Excellent review! Can't think of any other orange-flavored light aromatics.


Thanks Piper, I hope to get better with those.


----------



## GunnyJ (Jun 22, 2018)

I bought a bulk ounce of Dan Tobacco Devil's Holiday and my first thought was I might have made a mistake because it has a very strong fruity aroma. The aroma of Rattray's Exotic Passion seems a bit tame compared to this but I wanted something different. The initial aroma is very raspberry heavy to me. However, I didn't really pick up any raspberry while smoking it. The first thing I did notice was plum or fig. Later on I picked up blackberry and cherry. I was smoking this while driving and locked up my truck, and honestly, when I got back in the truck I really liked the way it smelled, not like stale smoke or anything, it was nice.

Moisture content seemed perfect, I'm guessing maybe because it wasn't tinned. But it burned nicely and didn't require any re-lights. Smoked the entire bowl to a fine gray ash and the pipe was pretty much dry when I was done.

It was $5.35/ounce at Boswell's. Overall I'm rather pleased with this blend. The strong aroma gave way to an enjoyable smoke that smoked easy with no tongue bite. If you're not into aromatics very much then you might want to pass on this. I wouldn't consider this an all day smoke, and I don't think I'd smoke it everyday, but if you're in the mood for a unique aromatic (really aromatic) then you should try an ounce. I'm glad I tried this and will definitely enjoy it in the future (and sooner rather than later too).


----------



## Mjskia (Aug 5, 2017)

poppajon75 said:


> This seems like the perfect thread to post my first pipe experience in. This evening I opened the tin of Quiet Nights sent to me by @Hickorynut. I noticed it had a similar aroma to the Nightcap. A kind of smokey, woodsy note. Not at all displeasing.
> I took a few pinches out and, crumbled it onto a paper towel for around 20 minutes before attempting my first pack. I thought I did alright lol. Out into the carport I go to begin my adventure.
> I initially had trouble keeping it lit but, near halfway I found the balance of how tightly the bowl should be packed and, a close enough rhythm. Good enough to smoke it anyways.
> As far as the flavors go, at first I was only getting the smokey, woodsy notes that I could smell from the tobacco itself. As the bowl progressed I picked up strong floral notes and, fruits. I can't tell you which fruits but, it wasn't citrusy. All in all, it was a pleasant experience and, I'll definitely be giving it an honest go. I believe I could have let the tobacco dry a tad longer and, I'm positive my techniques need improvement. None of us learned to run the day we took our first steps. Gratuitous smoking the pipe selfie. (I'm not good at those) included.
> ...


@poppajon75 That looks good enough to eat! I'm going to have to get a tin.


----------



## GunnyJ (Jun 22, 2018)

SG 1792 Flake


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

GunnyJ said:


> SG 1792 Flake
> 
> View attachment 307758


I hope you like Tonquin, pretty strong in that as is the tobacco strength, i like it and still have a few tins in mt cellar, enjoy


----------



## GunnyJ (Jun 22, 2018)

Fusion said:


> I hope you like Tonquin...


I haven't tried this yet, but I read that it is in there...I have a cob at the ready for it.


----------



## GunnyJ (Jun 22, 2018)

After reading the advice in To jar, or not to jar. (I'm gonna need help on this one) I decided to jar these up:










Which resulted with:










So it's kind of like opening 3 big tins and making 12 little tins...


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Gunny, I'm sure you're asking specifically about Esoterica tobacco bags but I thought I'd respond generally for the sake of conversation. Hope you don't mind.😉Congratulations on your haul BTW.

GL Pease recently wrote an article comparing tobacco to wine claiming they both improve when they're allowed to breathe a little. Decanting from tins or bags into jars would seem to serve that function. I don't generally transfer tobacco from a vacuum-sealed tin into a jar but always transfer tobacco into jars from tins without a vacuum. Solani Virginia Flake in the 50g tin stays there. Solani VF in the 100g tin gets jarred. Unfortunately, I've had tobacco dry out even in a tightly closed 2oz Ball jar, especially when it gets near the bottom. This is probably not an issue if the jar is opened infrequently. 

I asked someone at Smoking Pipes whether their vacuum-sealed plastic bags will keep tobacco fresh. They said yes, so I don't open them. 

The only real downside to automatically jarring tobacco is that it's harder to resell and less elegant to gift if you decide you no longer like it. Not an issue if you intend to smoke it.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Sorry, this post has been moved to Whats your latest pipe purchase? thread.


----------



## Mjskia (Aug 5, 2017)

Finally popped a tin of 1999 McClellan Christmas Cheer. It is wonderful, and so tasty. It looks beautiful as well. Imagine this beautiful tobacco being locked in this tin for 22 years?


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

2021 C&D Small Batch Honey Bear. Components are bright virginias from Canada, 2014 Basma and 2013 Izmur orientals. It's lightly topped with honey. Tin note is dates and baker's chocolate, bitter, spicy but not strong. The broken flake is perfect moisture out of the tin and rubs out to a fine ribbon. Very well behaved, very mild in taste and nicotine. No bite at all. The flavor is dry, mild, pehaps very slightly sour. Despite the light topping of honey, there is no sweetness I can detect. Frankly, it's pretty bland and I have doubts about how much it will improve with age. I'll have to try it again














to see if I'm missing anything.

Addendum: I decided to give this blend another quick try. This time in my Doctor's calabash with a small bowl to concentrate the flavor. I'm getting more flavor—honey, short bread biscuit. More nicotine kick. Still fairly bland.


----------



## GunnyJ (Jun 22, 2018)

I picked up some C&D Haunted Bookshop this past April and after six bowls it just seems to get worse. It's describe as "a predominantly burley mixture with a touch of red Virginia and perique". I get some of the perique spice but none of the Virginia. JimInks, over at Tobacco Reviews, wrote "You'd better like nutty, earthy, dry, woody, unflavored bold burley with a few rough edges and hint of spice, or you won't like this even a little bit." And I have to agree. To me, this is dry, unflavored, burnt..._something _with a hint of spice. Apparently Haunted Bookshop is quite a popular blend, just not with me.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

GunnyJ said:


> I picked up some C&D Haunted Bookshop this past April and after six bowls it just seems to get worse. It's describe as "a predominantly burley mixture with a touch of red Virginia and perique". I get some of the perique spice but none of the Virginia. JimInks, over at Tobacco Reviews, wrote "You'd better like nutty, earthy, dry, woody, unflavored bold burley with a few rough edges and hint of spice, or you won't like this even a little bit." And I have to agree. To me, this is dry, unflavored, burnt..._something _with a hint of spice. Apparently Haunted Bookshop is quite a popular blend, just not with me.


I felt the same way the first time I tried it....but it has kind of grown on me with time.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

After checking out @GunnyJ's review of Haunted Bookshop, I reread my review of C&D Honey Bear Black Locust. My "crack a tin" review was completely wrong ... well almost completely. It does have flavors of honey and short bread biscuit—but so much more. After a whole tin, I can say this stuff is awesome! Packed with flavors, mostly in the bake-shop virginia realm, it is not at all bland. 

This proves to me (1) you need to smoke a whole tin of a new blend—maybe more—before you can judge it, and (2) I am whatever the opposite of a super-taster is called. My only fear is that C&D won't produce this blend again!


----------



## GunnyJ (Jun 22, 2018)

I was just putting down my impressions of Haunted Bookshop, of course everyone has different tastes. That is probably why this blend is one of Smoking Pipes C&D most popular blends. I'll put the rest of what I have in the cellar to revisit at some unknown point in the future, but I just don't see purchasing it again. As one person's signature says...smoke what you like and like what you smoke.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Totally agree Gunny. I wasn't trying to imply that you can't decide about a blend on the basis of initial impressions. There are blends I just can't wrap my head around and know it from the first few bowls. But if i don't hate a new tobacco, I'm going to remind myself to give it a bit more time. Sometimes just exposure to air helps.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Piper said:


> Totally agree Gunny. I wasn't trying to imply that you can't decide about a blend on the basis of initial impressions. There are blends I just can't wrap my head around and know it from the first few bowls. But if i don't hate a new tobacco, I'm going to remind myself to give it a bit more time. Sometimes just exposure to air helps.


The holy grail, penzance, is the one I wanted to like. Tried it, hated it, waited six months, still hated it. Like licking old lady perfume.. think I could cellar it 5 years and woulda still hated it

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Today, everything I smoke tastes great. Tomorrow nothing will.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Piper said:


> Totally agree Gunny. I wasn't trying to imply that you can't decide about a blend on the basis of initial impressions. There are blends I just can't wrap my head around and know it from the first few bowls. But if i don't hate a new tobacco, I'm going to remind myself to give it a bit more time. Sometimes just exposure to air helps.


There’s a lot of of blends that benefit from some open time. There’s been several C&D blends that I didn’t think much of at first but by the time I finished the tin I realized that I did like it after all! On the flip side there’s been a few that I really liked immediately but not so much now.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Sutliff Crumble Kake Red Virginia.









Purchased in May.
Very slight vacuum. Tin edge is corroded. 









Looks nice, moisture is still present. Nose....acidic vinegary and unpleasant. Feels like it burned my sinuses. 










Drying some out, but not sure if this is smokeable.

So far, I'd give it a 1 out of 10. Because it was a good looking crumble cake.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Well after letting it dry out for 5 hours, I'm giving it a proper fiery death. Have to say, it actually tastes a bit sweet and that sour nasty vinegar smell is gone.

I'd like to revise my initial grade from 1 to at least a 7 out of 10 at this time.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Interesting ... I was curious about Crumble Kake. St Bruno Flake has that nauseating vinegar odor too. Luckily, I kinda like the sour flavor. Is there any common blend Crumble Kake resembles?


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Piper said:


> Interesting ... I was curious about Crumble Kake. St Bruno Flake has that nauseating vinegar odor too. Luckily, I kinda like the sour flavor. Is there any common blend Crumble Kake resembles?


After it dried out, it very faintly reminded me of watch city slices.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Escudo Navy Deluxe v Davidoff Flake Medallions

Several months ago Mike @Mjskia sent me an unopened tin of 2004 Escudo, a VaPer blend I had never tried even in its current iteration. The coins were gorgeous—dark gold and brown, with sparkles of sugar (not discernible in the photo). Despite their age they were still moist and pliable. The tin note was overwhelmingly dried prunes.

Since I first received Mike's generous gift, I've smoked at least ten bowls of Escudo in a variety of pipes. The smoke always seemed to start out harsh and flat, not particularly pleasant. It did sometimes improve towards the bottom of the bowl. I generally give the rubbed out coins about 15 minutes of drying time under a lamp or in the sun but, given the improvement down the bowl, perhaps this was insufficient.

Despite 17 years of age, Escudo struck me as less mellow and sweet than even recent vintage Davidoff Flake Medallions or Dunhill/Peterson Deluxe Navy Rolls, both of which I really like. I know Escudo is justly popular and has been given 3 or 4 stars on tobaccoreviews.com by much more eminent and discerning reviewers. But hey, you gotta smoke what you like and like what you smoke.

To refresh my memory, however, I decided to smoke a coin of Mike's aged Escudo and a coin of recent vintage Flake Medallions back to back. (I didn't have an open tin of DNR.) A blind comparison it isn't, but I tried to keep all the variables constant—bowl dimensions, drying time, packing and cadence.

The first smoke was one coin of rubbed-out aged Escudo in a Former egg. It started out harsh and relatively flavorless, as usual, but mellowed out towards the bottom third of the bowl. Not bad, just not particularly pleasant. There was a bit of bitter moisture, which could be either the pipe or the tobacco.

The Flake Medallions, being much younger, were lighter brown in color than the aged Escudo, with a dark center and a more complex tin note, predominantly of pastry. Both coins were cut pretty thin and were in pristine condition. Having finished the bowl of Escudo, I rubbed out a coin of Flake Medallions and packed it in a Wolfgang Becker apple. (I guess this was an apples to eggs comparison!) The smoke from the Flake Medallions was immediately softer, sweeter, breadier and more pleasant than Escudo. It was never harsh and maintained its character to the bottom of the bowl. There was no moisture.

After 17 years, Mike's tin of Escudo must be as mellow as it's likely to be. Since Flake Medallions and Deluxe Navy Rolls are mellow and flavorful right from the get-go, I don't imagine I will be buying Escudo anytime soon. Of course YMMV.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Piper said:


> Escudo Navy Deluxe v Davidoff Flake Medallions
> 
> Several months ago Mike @Mjskia sent me an unopened tin of 2004 Escudo, a VaPer blend I had never tried even in its current iteration. The coins were gorgeous—dark gold and brown, with sparkles of sugar (not discernible in the photo). Despite their age they were still moist and pliable. The tin note was overwhelmingly dried prunes.
> 
> ...


Gotta go with what works for you! besides being a great write up I found it interesting because my experience with the two blends was the polar opposite of yours! I might need to revisit the DFM at some point.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Gotta go with what works for you! besides being a great write up I found it interesting because my experience with the two blends was the polar opposite of yours! I might need to revisit the DFM at some point.


Thanks for your comment Nathan. I still have a few coins of 2004 Escudo left. Is it possible that 17 years of age can make Escudo more harsh? I wouldn't have thought so. I'm going to follow your dictum and dry it just sort of crispy  I guess I'm going to have to try some of the fresh stuff one day.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Piper said:


> Thanks for your comment Nathan. I still have a few coins of 2004 Escudo left. Is it possible that 17 years of age can make Escudo more harsh? I wouldn't have thought so. I'm going to follow your dictum and dry it just sort of crispy  I guess I'm going to have to try some of the fresh stuff one day.


Yeah, i wouldn’t think that age would make it harsh either? I wonder if this is the AC Peterson version or the STG? I don’t know when STG took over.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Rustica.
Stout, but quite delicious.

Very nice presentation of slices. Plenty of moisture. The tobacco is very dense. Even though it is sliced, it feels solid. I'm a lot buzzed after smoking a bowl with a generous pour of Walking Stick. Definitely give this a try if you want to get a punch in the gut with the nic hit. Burns cool, no bite, and needs a fair amount of relights (it was still pretty wet). This is easily in my top 10 after enjoying only 1 bowl.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Lakeland Dark.
Smells like musty leather. Tastes amazing.
















It looks a little sad on presentation. Just a mess of broken flake squeezed into the pouch inside the tin. Moisture was about perfect. Rubbed it out a bit, shoved as much as I could get into my cob. And outside me and the pups went. Lit pretty easily. Only needed a relight when the ash on top choked out the cherry. It actually paired pretty well with the Dr Pepper I'm finishing off from dinner. While I enjoy this blend, I'm not sure it would be a blend I'd grab a bowl of on a regular basis. Nic level seems a tick over medium.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Steve @Scap, you write that the LD tastes amazing but that you're not sure it would be a blend you'd grab on a regular basis. Sounds pretty tasty. What is your reservation?


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Piper said:


> Steve @Scap, you write that the LD tastes amazing but that you're not sure it would be a blend you'd grab on a regular basis. Sounds pretty tasty. What is your reservation?


It is tasty, but seemed one dimensional to me last night. You know how some things taste great, but they just don't knock your socks off?


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Piper said:


> Steve @Scap, you write that the LD tastes amazing but that you're not sure it would be a blend you'd grab on a regular basis. Sounds pretty tasty. What is your reservation?


Following up to my previous response on this blend.
I do intend to give it another try very soon. Could be that my palate was distracted last night.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Piper said:


> Steve @Scap, you write that the LD tastes amazing but that you're not sure it would be a blend you'd grab on a regular basis. Sounds pretty tasty. What is your reservation?


I figured it out...this blend makes me feel like I got hit with a full cement truck. It is tasty, but it completely wrecks me. Lol.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

If Lakeland Dark knocks you out Steve, then Lakeland Dark would _definitely_ not for me LOL!


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Piper said:


> If Lakeland Dark knocks you out Steve, then Lakeland Dark would _definitely_ not for me LOL!


In fairness, when i smoked the second bowl, I was coming down with the 'Rona.

Once I heal up, I want to try it in a smaller bowl and see if it is just as strong.


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Yikes! Hope you have a speedy and uncomplicated recovery Steve.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Piper said:


> Yikes! Hope you have a speedy and uncomplicated recovery Steve.


Thank you, I only ran fever on Sunday morning. Other than body aches and a sore throat, I've been very lucky.


----------



## deathmetal (Jul 21, 2015)

Scap said:


> I figured it out...this blend makes me feel like I got hit with a full cement truck. It is tasty, but it completely wrecks me.


As I understand it, it is the 1792 flake without the tonquin topping. Should be pretty strong. It's a favorite but I haven't seen any for awhile at our local tobacco shack.


----------

